# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Tabletki poronne sprzedam arthrotec.pomoge wyslucham doradze

## WiktoriawiktoriaVikus

Witam . sprzedam arthrotec. Cale opakowanie. Plus ulotka i paragon. Pomoge po otrzymaniu przesylki . jestem polecana osoba.  W razie pytan tez chętnie doradze i Pomoge 
Kontakt ; Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Lub 575 823 497

----------


## WiktoriawiktoriaVikus

I mam nadzieje ze jak napisalam w tytule bedzie to strona gdzie bedziemy rozmawiac wspierac sie i pomagac.bez klotni i ciągłych wyzwisk i oskarzen

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Napisalam do pani maila  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jest tu jakas dziewczyna juz PO??

----------


## MajkAAAaaa

Hej jak lepiej stosowac pod Jezyk czy dopochwowo??

----------


## Marzanna1980

Zestaw ru plus arthrotec - jedyny dający gwarancje powodzenia .sprzedam .
marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. Cala paczka 20sztuk. Paragon z apteki. Ulotka w srodku.
koniczynka123456789@interiowy.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Hej jak lepiej stosowac pod Jezyk czy dopochwowo??


Pod jezyk bierz  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wyczytalam ogloszenie na forum, zadzwonilam i błyskawicznie sie dogadalam. Pani wyslala mi paczkę kurierem dhl-u wczoraj dzis o 16 byla u mnie. Wiec szczerze mogę polecic pania wiktorie 575 823 497.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec tabletki poronne
Sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec paczka 24 pl ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 
12 tabletek czysty (misoprostol 200 mcg) 400 zł 
Kontakt SMS tabletki 501602784 Agnieszka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw ru + arthrotec.  Jedyny dajacy gwarancje powodzenia . Wszystkie informacje na mailu.
koniczynka123456789@interiowy.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam arthrotec zwykly orginalnie zapakowany z paragonem z apteki. W srodku 2 listki czyli 20 tabletek i oczywiscie ulotka. 
Sprzedam zdecydowanej osobie.
marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam jedna paczke arthrotecu zwyklego z polskiej apteki. Kupilam dwie dla siebie jedna mi zostala. Mogę wyslac zdjecie z data mailem imieniem itp. Cena 250zl tyle za ile kupilam
kornelia.korzen90@poczta.fm

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

KUPIŁAŚ TABLETKI, ALE WAHASZ SIĘ CZY JE POŁKNĄĆ?POZWÓL SOBIE NA ROZMOWĘ, ABY ROZWIAĆ WĄTPLIWOŚCI, TO NIC NIE KOSZTUJE, A NA PEWNO ROZWIEJESZ SWOJE WĄTPLIWOŚCI!
ZASTANAWIASZ SIĘ NAD ZAKUPEM TABLETEK- TYM BARDZIEJ ZADZWOŃ!
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00
Oferujemy Tobie bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Ciebie w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam arthrotec zwykly orginalnie zapakowany z paragonem z apteki. W srodku 2 listki czyli 20 tabletek i oczywiscie ulotka. 
Sprzedam zdecydowanej osobie.
marzena.krawiec1980@intmail.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 17.00 do 24.00
Oferujemy Tobie bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Ciebie w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec firmy pfizer- orginalny z paragonem.
W srodku 2 blistry i ulotka. Cala paczka- 20 tabletek. 
Sprzedam zdecydowanej osobie . 
Wysylka pobraniowa ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. 
katarzyna.biernat31@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprawdzona pani , ktora szczerze mogę polecic - 575 823 497. Pani wiktoria. 

Dostalam paczke kurierem w ciagu 24godzin , orginalnie zapakowany arthrotec 20tabletek z ulotka . zeby sprawdzic pochodzenie poprosilam o paragon - tez mi go wyslala. Polecam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec tabletki poronne
Sprzedam tabletki poronne cytotec paczka 24 pl ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci 

10 tabletek 350 zl

12 tabletek czysty (misoprostol 200 mcg) 450 zł 
Kontakt SMS tabletki 729264911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprzedam zestaw ru + arthrotec.  Jedyny dajacy gwarancje powodzenia . Wszystkie informacje na mailu.
> koniczynka123456789@interiowy.pl


Ludzie to wredna wyrachowana oszustka. Nie kupujcie u niej. W poprzednim ogłoszeniu oferowała arthrotec plus RU. Ja u niej zamówiłam i dostałam tabletki w woreczku plus jedną udjącą RU czyli był to paracatamol albo coś innego. Poczytajcie sobie w internecie, że tabletka Ru jest nie do zdobycia w Polsce i można ją mieć tylko w zestawie od Womenek. Teraz sprzedaje niby sam arthrotec podrobiony bo na jej oszukane RU już nikt się nie nabiera.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dni temu
Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer 

doustnie dający 97% skutecznosci
Lek jest orginalnie zablistrowany w listkach po 10 sztuk 

UWAGA ARTROTEC,CYTOTEC SA TYLKO I WYLACZNIE W LISTKACH NIE LUZEM NIE W PLASTIKOWYCH PUDELKACH
JEZELI NA PRZESYLCE NIE MA ZAZNACZONEJ OPCJI SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOSCI TO NIE ODBIERAJ 
NA 100% ZOSTANIESZ OSZUKANA



10 tabletek 350 zl

12 tabletek 400 zl



Wysylka POCZTA POLSKA PACZKA 24 ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci najpierw sprawdzasz jezeli wszystko sie zgadza dopiero placisz u mnie masz pewnosc ze nie zostaniesz oszukana


W CELU ZAMOWIENIA LUB INFORMACJI PROSZE TYLKO I WYLACZNIE O SMS TABLETKI ODRAZU ODDZWONIE LUB ODPISZE JAK KTO WOLI 729.264.911 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> dni temu
> Czysty misoprostol (CYTOTEC) marki Pfizer 
> 
> doustnie dający 97% skutecznosci
> Lek jest orginalnie zablistrowany w listkach po 10 sztuk 
> 
> UWAGA ARTROTEC,CYTOTEC SA TYLKO I WYLACZNIE W LISTKACH NIE LUZEM NIE W PLASTIKOWYCH PUDELKACH
> JEZELI NA PRZESYLCE NIE MA ZAZNACZONEJ OPCJI SPRAWDZENIA ZAWARTOSCI TO NIE ODBIERAJ 
> NA 100% ZOSTANIESZ OSZUKANA
> ...


Moja droga jaki orginalny ?? Po pierwsze na opakowaniu nie pisze cytotec a po drugie nie jest polski tylko wloski czy jakis tam...wiec jak chcesz komus wcisnąć włoskie witaminki po 400 zl to Mozesz nawet nie wiem jak sie bronić- jestes oszustka.
I pewnie wiesz kim jesten . to ja po sprawdzeniu zawartosci nie przyjelam paczki bo nie bylo w niej cytotecu ! Liczysz chyba na zdesperowane dziewczyny ktore odbiorą to gowno w srodku. ..

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Witam . sprzedam arthrotec. Cale opakowanie. Plus ulotka i paragon. Pomoge po otrzymaniu przesylki . jestem polecana osoba.  W razie pytan tez chętnie doradze i Pomoge 
> Kontakt ; Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
> Lub 575 823 497


Uwaga oszustwo wysyła leki bez sprawdzenia zawartosci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moja droga jaki orginalny ?? Po pierwsze na opakowaniu nie pisze cytotec a po drugie nie jest polski tylko wloski czy jakis tam...wiec jak chcesz komus wcisnąć włoskie witaminki po 400 zl to Mozesz nawet nie wiem jak sie bronić- jestes oszustka.
> I pewnie wiesz kim jesten . to ja po sprawdzeniu zawartosci nie przyjelam paczki bo nie bylo w niej cytotecu ! Liczysz chyba na zdesperowane dziewczyny ktore odbiorą to gowno w srodku. ..


Dziewczyny nie wierzcie w te brednie że to oszust czy oszustka takie komentarze pisane są zazwyczaj przez handlarzy którym biznes nie idzie i szlak ich trafia jak czytają że ktoś zamówił i wszystko się zgadzało i tabletki były oryginalne zaraz piszą że to oszuści zamawiajcie zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości bo jeśli ktoś niema nic do ukryci to tak wyśle i same się przekonacie czy to to co zamawiałyście czy nie .Ja tak zamawiałam i nikt mnie nie oszukał a od pani u której zamawiałam też naczytałam się postów typu oszustka a pani okazała się nie dość że uczciwa to jeszcze bardzo pomocna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Sprawdzona pani , ktora szczerze mogę polecic - 575 823 497. Pani wiktoria. 
> 
> Dostalam paczke kurierem w ciagu 24godzin , orginalnie zapakowany arthrotec 20tabletek z ulotka . zeby sprawdzic pochodzenie poprosilam o paragon - tez mi go wyslala. Polecam


uwaga oszustka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> uwaga oszustka


Buhahaha ! Zabawne. Kto tym razem chce mnie obsmarowac? Jakiemus handlarzowi interes nie idzie ?? Nigdy nikomu nie wyslalam luzem. Zawsze w blistrach w opakowaniu z ulotka. Zapraszam na maila. Chetnie wysle zdjecia . z reszta wysylam paczki ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci wiec co to za bzdury pani marzenko od wloskich tabletek? Ja sie do pani nie wtracam wiec czemu pani mnie oczernia??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec . Oryginalny z polskiej apteki firmy pfizer . Opakowanie 20tabletek. Ulotka wewnatrz. Na zyczenie drzucam paragon. Pomoglam juz kilku dziewczyna które mnie polecaly. 
Wysylam paczke kurierem 24 h lub poczta polska oczywiście ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci. 
Kontakt pod nr 575 823 497
Lub mail Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec 12tbl. 180zł, całe opakowanie (20tbl.) 250zł. Koszt wysyłki 22,65zł za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## lila33

Witam . sprzedam arthrotec. Cale opakowanie. Plus ulotka i paragon. Pomoge po otrzymaniu przesylki . jestem polecana osoba. W razie pytan tez chętnie doradze i Pomoge 
Kontakt ; Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Lub 575 823 497

Polecam gorąco. Osoba uzciwa, zawsze pod telefonem. Paczka doszła szybko i bez żadnych problemów po wpłaceniu na jej konto. Polecam to nie ściemiara.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Iwona2890

Polecam wszystkim pewnym dziewczyną które są zdecydowane na przerwanie ciąży kontakt z panem Robertem 577_840_828 Procesjonalnie mi pomógł jetem mu wdzięczna bo nie stać mnie na utrzymanie dziecka a tabletki od tego pana mi pomogły szybka wysyłka i stały kontakt telefoniczny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli…
- nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się…
- jesteś w ciąży i źle ją znosisz,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto jest w nieplanowanej ciąży,
- chciałbyś/abyś udzielić wsparcia komuś, kto źle znosi ciążę

… i przeżywasz w związku z tym trudności, którymi nie masz się z kim podzielić...
Zadzwoń lub napisz do nas.
Telefon - Chat – Email Zaufania 
k o n t a k t @ n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
w w w. n e t p o r a d n i a .pl
58 6 915 915
Jesteśmy codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam Arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, całe opakowanie czyli 20szt. 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem z możliwością spr. zawartości koszt 19,56zł. Info dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki poronne CYTOTEC do 12 tyg. oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry z polskiej apteki. Wysyłka poczta polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartosci przed zapłatą.


12 szt Cytotec 450 zł

PROSZE O KONTAKT SMS CYTOTEC

729.279.449 MARZENA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odstapie sprawdzone i skuteczne tab.letki . W rozsadnej cenie .
Moge wyslac zdjęcia opakowania blistrow z ulotka z data godzina lub twoim imieniem mailem lub mmsem.
575 .'823* .497 / Wiktoria.wiktoria.vikus@interia.pl
Wiktoria

----------


## Marzena1984

Odsprzedam 8+1 Mifepriston i Misoprostol (WoW) - Warszawa

odbiór osobisty Warszawa 

Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o kontakt:marzena19861@tlen.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, 20szt (całe opakowanie) 250zł. Wysyłka kurierem za pobraniem oraz spr. zawartości 19zł, Pocztą Polską 22,65zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. 12szt. 180zł, 20szt. (całe opakowanie) 250zł. Koszt wysyłki kurierem za pobraniem oraz spr. zawartości 19,56zł. Info: dominika.k.74@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam tabletki arthr. 
kontakt telefoniczny lub sms 603113465
Lena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

pomogę - wioletta080@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

sprzedam oryginalny Arthr. kontakt telefoniczny lub sms - 781278014 Anna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

#27920
Nie zarejestrowany
Guest
Czesc jesli potrzebuje ktos opakowanie to odsprzedam tanio Arthrotec. E-mail monikadziubinska@o2.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać? 
Telefon Zaufania (58) 6 915 915 i netporadnia.pl
Godziny kontaktu: od 18.00 do 23.00
Oferujemy bezpieczną przestrzeń rozmowy. Jesteśmy po to by towarzyszyć i wspierać Cię w poszukiwaniu rozwiązań.
Jeśli się z nami skontaktujesz, uzyskasz wsparcie emocjonalne.
Wyznajemy zasadę, że „droga do mądrej decyzji prowadzi przez wiele pytań”.
Porady w Netporadni są bezpłatne. Koszt rozmowy w Telefonie Zaufania w zależności od operatora, wg stawek na telefon stacjonarny.
Gwarantujemy pełną dyskrecję. Zapraszamy.

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Karolinaaa

Sprzedam orginalne opakowanie Arthrotec osobiscie zakupione przeze mnie w aptece. Tabletki orginalne, bezpieczne a przede wsystkim skuteczne. Odbior osobisty, lub wysylka z mozliwoscia sprawdzenia zawartosci. Karolina 797-650-965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Cytotec 200 mcg , Ru 486 Mifepristone. 
NIE DAJ SIE OSZUKAC.Leki oryginalne w blistrach . Są zapakowane w blistry , posiadają date ważnosci oraz numer serii.

Dostępne zestawy :

zestaw - 12 tabletek ARTHROTEC plus 
RU 486 
(skutecznosc tego zestawu to 99%)

Jest to najlepszy zestaw tabletek poronnych . Dlaczego ?

Dlatego iż ARTHROTEC zawiera czysty Misoprostol a Misoprostol jest to substancja która powoduje skurcze.

Gwarantuje dyskrecje , uczciwość oraz pomoc w zażywaniu leków tak aby było skutecznie.

Odpowiem na wszystkie pytania. Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.

Natychmiastowa wysyłka ,płatność dopiero u kuriera

Wysyłka kraj i zagranica

tel 575.893.965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*- przystępna cena
- przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość wysyłki poste restante także ze sprawdzeniem
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- towar który otrzymasz jest zgodny w 100% ze zdjęciem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
- na życzenie mogę wysłać zdjęcia na adres email z Twoim własnym tekstem 
-  nie zawiedziesz się* 
*Kliknij tutaj ogłoszenie* 

*Tu kliknij info o produkcie Mifepristone* 
*Tu kliknij info o producencie Mifepristone*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

!!!!!!!UWAGA!!!!!!! Żelazne zasady które trzeba przestrzegać kupując tabletki poronne od nieznanego sprzedawcy. 1 Koniecznie upewnij się czy przesyłkę możesz otworzyć przed zapłaceniem za nią. Nigdy nie zamawiaj bez takiej możliwości. 2 Proś o zdjęcia tabletek pośród których leży karteczka ze swoim unikalnym napisem pisanym odręcznie . 3 Dodatkowo listki muszą być pokazane z dwóch stron, tak aby było na nich widać datę przydatności, numer partii, nazwę i dodatkowe informacje. Jeśli nie ma na listku tych napisów, to wiedz że to jest lipa! 4 Jeśli nie ma zdjęć to znaczy że nie ma towaru. 5Jeśli ktoś się ogłasza że jest ginekologiem to nim nie jest! Oni się nie wychylają! 6 No i oczywistym jest to że towar ze zdjęcia musi być identyczny z towarem którym odbierzecie. Pamiętajcie o tym wszystkim a unikniecie oszustwa. Róbcie wszystko z głową

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam spełnię wymagania zawarte w poście wyżej 

Leki oryginalne

Natychmiastowa wysyłka 

Zapraszam 575,893,965

----------


## Justyna23

Witajcie! Zostało mi jedno opakowanie tabletek wczesnoporonych Arthrotec z mojego udanego zabiegu. Zakupiłam na wszelki wypadek dwa opakowania ale okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne wiec jedno opakowanie mi zostało i odsprzedam potrzebujacej osobie za cene jaka je zakupiłam czyli za 200zł. Odbior osobisyu w Tychach albo tez moge wyslac komus kurierem. Justyna 510-653-012

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Przestrzegam  wszystkich przed zakupem  tabletek od nr 502-427-780 .
Pan, który odbiera telefon twierdzi, że jest lekarzem ginekologiem.  Ogłaszają się ,że posiadają zestawy Arthrotek + Ru486 .Po moim pytaniu  jak wygląda ta tabletka, jaka firma jest producentem, pan  zaczął się jąka, nie wiedział co powiedzieć. Potem coś wspomniał ,że producent z Indii. Poprosiłem o zdjęcia , ale pan znowu zaczął sie miotać i nie wiedział co powiedzieć, w końcu okazało się ,że nie ma żadnego zdjęcia. Potem powiedział mi,że dostaje towar od znajomego z Holandii i mam czekać , bo towar bedzie za kilka dni . Wieczorem dostałem smsa,że zadnego Ru486 nie będzie. Po prostu ludzie z nr 502-427-780 próbują sprzwedawać coś ,czego nie mają.
Ale najlepsze jest to ,że pan "ginekolog" powiedział , że u niego  kupują kobiety będące w 18 miesiącu ciąży.Jak się go zapytałem,czy wie, że moze zrobić takiej dziewczynie wielką krzywdę, odpowiedział,że biorą tabletki na własne ryzyko. Panie "ginekologu", nie  jest pan żadnym  ginekologiem, a  dobrze pan wie, a może jednak  nie,  że skuteczność tych tabletek ,to ostatecznie 12 tydzień , dlaczego  pan wciska dziewczynom kit i naraża ich zdrowie .
Sami widzicie jacy "ginekolodzy" sprzedaja tabletki na tym portalu.
Nie dajcie się zwariować, myślcie, zanim stracicie pieniadze a co najważniejsze również  zdrowie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

!!!ZASADY BEZPIECZNEGO ZAKUPU TABLETEK PORONNYCH!!!
!!!KONIECZNIE PRZECZYTAJCIE!!! NIE DAJCIE SIĘ OSZUKAĆ
Jeżeli nie chcesz zostać oszukana, stracić pieniądze, lub co gorsze zdrowie, stosuj się do zasad bezpiecznego zakupu:
1.Nie zwracajcie uwagi na komentarze z polecanymi nr telefonów. To są wpisy osób, które same się reklamują i udają, że są od osób, które kupiły u nich tabletki. Totalna ściema dla osób wchodzących po raz pierwszy na portale ogłoszeniowe, które niestety dają  się nabierać na takie wpisy .Pamiętajcie ,że osoby, które zakupiły tabletki nie robią takich wpisów dlatego, że przy wpisie ujawniają nr IP swojego komputera. 
2. Nie podejmuj pochopnie decyzji, skontaktuj się z kilkoma sprzedawcami i wybierz najbardziej wiarygodnego. Zadaj kilka pytań i posłuchaj jak odpowiadają. Sama przekonasz się, że większość z nich nie ma pojęcia o towarze, który podobno ma w ofercie.
3 Żądaj od sprzedawcy zdjęć najlepiej z karteczką z podanym przez Ciebie tekstem. Zamawiaj tylko  od sprzedawcy od którego otrzymasz zdjęcie. Brak zdjęcia, dyskwalifikuje takiego sprzedawcę, bo przecież podobno ma towar, to dlaczego nie prześle zdjęcia? Jeśli nie ma zdjęć, to znaczy, że nie ma towaru. Zdjęcia muszą przedstawiać leki z dwóch stron, widok tabletek i strona na której widnieje: substancja aktywna, nr partii, data produkcji i data przydatności, producent. Jeżeli na zdjęciu leku brakuje któregokolwiek napisu wiedz, że to nie jest oryginał. Oczywiście tabletki zapakowane w blister, żadnych luzem.
4.Przesyłka tylko ze sprawdzeniem przed zapłatą. Żadnych przedpłat, nawet małych np. na kuriera, jak to niektórzy sprzedawcy sobie wymyślili. Po prostu przychodzi paczka, sprawdzasz zawartość, jeżeli się wszystko zgadza dopiero płacisz. Jeżeli nie chcesz odbierać u siebie w domu, sprzedawca musi Ci zagwarantować możliwość wysyłki  na Poste Restante
5.Jesli sprzedawca pisze, że jest ginekologiem – to znaczy, że jest to oszust. Ginekolodzy nie sprzedają tabletek w Internecie, a jeżeli już to robią, to na pewno żaden z nich nie przyzna się do tego że jest lekarzem.
Pozdrawiam wszystkie dziewczyny w potrzebie, będące w kłopotliwej sytuacji. Zanim zaczniecie działać najpierw logicznie pomyślcie, bo oprócz straty pieniędzy możecie stracić coś ważniejszego czyli Wasze zdrowie.

----------


## tabletki poronne

*- przystępna cena
- przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość wysyłki prosto na pocztę także ze sprawdzeniem, lokatorzy nic o tym nie będą wiedzieć
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- towar który otrzymasz jest zgodny w 100% ze zdjęciem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
- na życzenie mogę wysłać zdjęcia na adres email z Twoim własnym tekstem 
-  nie zawiedziesz się* 
*Arthrotec i Cytotec sprzedawane w zestawach po 12 sztuk.*
*Więcej informacji: KLIKNIJ W ZDJĘCIE!!!*

*Tu kliknij info o produkcie Mifepristone* 
*Tu kliknij info o producencie Mifepristone*

----------


## Tabletki Poronne

*- przystępna cena
- przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość wysyłki prosto na pocztę także ze sprawdzeniem, lokatorzy nic o tym nie będą wiedzieć
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- towar który otrzymasz jest zgodny w 100% ze zdjęciem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
- na życzenie mogę wysłać zdjęcia na adres email z Twoim własnym tekstem 
-  nie zawiedziesz się* 
*Arthrotec i Cytotec sprzedawane w zestawach po 12 sztuk.*
*Więcej informacji: KLIKNIJ W ZDJĘCIE!!!*

*Tu kliknij info o produkcie Mifepristone* 
*Tu kliknij info o producencie Mifepristone*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

*Aborcja farmakologoczna do 12 tygodnia*
*- przystępna cena
- przesyłka dyskretna do max 3 dni roboczych
- sprawdzenie zawartości przed zapłatą
- możliwość wysyłki prosto na pocztę także ze sprawdzeniem, lokatorzy nic o tym nie będą wiedzieć
- otrzymujesz numer nadania po wysyłce 
- stały kontakt podczas kuracji
- stała współpraca z ginekologiem
- towar który otrzymasz jest zgodny w 100% ze zdjęciem
- tylko oryginalne i sprawdzone protukty
- na życzenie mogę wysłać zdjęcia na adres email z Twoim własnym tekstem 
-  nie zawiedziesz się* 
*Arthrotec i Cytotec sprzedawane w zestawach po 12 sztuk.*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam zestaw kupiony z WomenHelpWomen, ważny go końca listopada, kupiłam, bo spanikowałam, może komuś się przyda. Na życzenie mogę przesłać zdjęcia i korespondencję z WHW. Kontakt mail marta.walczynska@interia,PL lub tel 502561467

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam posiadam leki zagraniczne służące do przerwania ciąży.
Leki nie są przepakowywane.
Tylko wysyłka za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przesyłki.
Nie pobieram żadnych zaliczek oraz przed wpłat.
Posiadam różne zestawy od najtańszych po najdroższe.
Zdecydowane osoby proszę o kontakt 575-893-965
Natychmiastowa wysyłka zaraz po zamówieniu.
Dyskrecja !!
Posiadam bardzo duże doświadczenie pomogłam bardzo wielu kobietom.
Wszystkie szczegóły udzielę telefonicznie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Lojalny sprzedawca z ogłaszamy 24 511290693

----------


## BONESSA

A zamawiał ktoś z tej strony medicot.pl/sprzedam-tabletki-poronne nie ma tam żadnego przypisku żeby zakupić lek, ale ogólnie strona ma dużo pozywtynych opinii więc nie bardzo wiem o co chodzi?

----------


## Ewelina_P

Bezpieczne i skuteczne tabletki poronne
Zestaw nr 1
12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)
Zestaw nr 2
12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)
Zestaw nr 3
12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%)
(ru486 z Mołdawii)
Zestaw nr 4
12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 z UK koszt 750zł (skutecznosć 98%)

WYSYŁKA wysyłamy SMS na Nr Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Wysyłamy także za granicę do wszystkich krajów
do każdego zestawu jest dołączona jest instrukcja w języku polskim
GWARANTUJE
NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Ewelina

----------


## Ewelina_P

Bezpieczne i skuteczne tabletki poronne
Zestaw nr 1
12 tab Arthrotec 250zł (skuteczność 70%)
Zestaw nr 2
12 szt Arthrotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 350zł (skutecznosć 94-95%)
Zestaw nr 3
12 szt Cytotec + 1 szt RU486 koszt 550 zł (skutecznosć 97%)
(ru486 z Mołdawii)
Zestaw nr 4
12 szt leku MISOPROST + 1 szt RU486 z UK koszt 750zł (skutecznosć 98%)

WYSYŁKA wysyłamy SMS na Nr Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Wysyłamy także za granicę do wszystkich krajów
do każdego zestawu jest dołączona jest instrukcja w języku polskim
GWARANTUJE
NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu Ｔｅｌ ☎ 577_405_474
Ewelina

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie , posiadam sprawdzone leki przywracające cykl miesiączkowy .
Środek który oferuje jest skuteczny nawet w wysokich tygodniach ciąży.
Leki są 2 -składnikowe :doustne i dopochwowe
Posiadam wszelkie kombinację leków methrotexate z misoprostol, misoprost z mipfepristone .
Wszystkie oryginalne i nieprzepakowywane!
Wysyłam natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Podczas stosowania leków jesteśmy w kontakcie teefonicznym.
Wszystkie przesyłki są ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą.
Płatne dopiero na miejscu podczas odbioru paczki od kuriera lub na poczcie.
Wysyłam także za granicę 

Posiadam duże doświadczenie pomogłam wielu kobietom
do 12 tygodnia cena podstawowego zestawu który pomoże to 300 zł
12 tab z misoprostol oraz 1 tab Ru 486 ORYGINAL
 ☎ 575 893 965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Diewczyny jesli szukacie sprawdzone i pewne zrodlo to polecam wam Eskulap Klinik i doktora Jakuba. Zadzwonilam do p,Jakuba powiedzialam o swojej trudnej sytuacji i o niechcianej ciaży. Po 3 dniach otrzymałam tabletki ktore bardzo mi pomogły w przystepnej cenie (250zł plus 30zł wysyłka) Leki orginalne bezpieczne a przede wszystkim bezpieczne. Wszystko orginalnie zapakowane oraz dyskretna wysyłka. Jestem 3 tydodnie po udanym zabiegu i wszystko jest ok czuje wielka ulge ze mi sie udało. Jesli ktora z was jest w podobnej sytuacji to polecam dr,Jakuba ktory rozumie kobietew trudnej sytuacji na pewno wam pomoze. Dr.Jakub Żrebiec 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli jesteś w ciąży, której nie planowałaś 
i masz ochotę pogadać, zastanowic się co dalej...
napisz lub zadzwoń: w w w.netporadnia.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ze względu na oszustów co notorycznie dodają mój numer telefonu do sex ogłoszeń by uniemożliwić sprzedaż leku nie odbieram tel wyślij SMS o treści CYTOTEC odrazu oddzwonie

576.324.300

Tabletki poronne cytotec czysty (misoprostol)
Marki pfizer 
Skuteczność 98%


Jeżeli na przesyłce nie ma zaznaczonej opcji sprawdzenia zawartości to nie odbieraj paczki na 100% zostaniesz oszukana


12 tabletek CYTOTEC 430 zł 


Wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zaplata przesyłka dochodzi w przeciągu 2 dni roboczych

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Nie planowałaś ciąży, a stało się i jesteś załamana.

Wejdź na stronę kobietawpigulce.pl

Tam znajdziesz wsparcie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Profesjonalna pomoc w przywracaniu cyklu miesiączkowego .

Leki pochodzą z Holandii i są oryginalne i skuteczne do tygodnia 20.
Leki wysyłane ze sprawdzeniem zawartości, płatne dopiero u kuriera podczas dostarczania przesyłki.
Do stosowania doustnie i dopochwowo.
Podczas stosowania leków zapewniam kontakt telefoniczny.
Duże doświadczenie i wiele kuracji.
Leki dobierane do tygodnia ciąży oraz masy ciała osoby stosującej leki.
Wszystkie zabiegi doprowadzam do końca .

Zestaw wyjściowy standardowy do tyg 12 to koszt 300zł
składa się z 12 szt misoprostol oraz 1 tab RU486

Prowadzę również zabiegi mechaniczne.
Wysyłka również za granicę.

Zainteresowane osoby proszę o kontakt telefoniczny 575.893.965

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać?  Jesteśmy, aby Ciebie wysłuchać i wspólnie poszukać rozwiązania.

Wejdź na stronę kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## DOKTOR

W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
    Kontakt: 577.132.423
    DOKTOR

    Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
    STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
    POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
    POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
    WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
    100% dyskrecji!4


    Nie Daj Sie OszukaĆ KupujĄc Od TaŃszych I Nie Sprawdzonych SprzedawcÓw
    Nie Odbieraj Paczek Bez Mozliwosci Jej Otworzenia Przed ZapŁatĄ Zapewnia Ze Zostaniesz Oszukana

    1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
    koszt 200zl

    2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 300zl

    3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## DOKTOR

W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
    Kontakt: 577.132.423
    DOKTOR

    Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
    STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
    POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
    POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
    WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
    100% dyskrecji!4


    Nie Daj Sie OszukaĆ KupujĄc Od TaŃszych I Nie Sprawdzonych SprzedawcÓw
    Nie Odbieraj Paczek Bez Mozliwosci Jej Otworzenia Przed ZapŁatĄ Zapewnia Ze Zostaniesz Oszukana

    1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
    koszt 200zl

    2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 300zl

    3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dbam o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniam jakość na poziomie światowych standardów

Profesjonalne leki poronne z zagranicznych aptek

Gwarantuję bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie
Dostarczam oryginalne leki


TEL: 575.893.965
Tabletki poronne ; Misoprostol i Mifepristone

Niefortunne dwie kreski na teście ciążowym i co dalej?
Twoja miesiączka się spóźnia. Z dnia na dzień odczuwasz co1 większy niepokój. Kupujesz test ciążowy, wierząc, że potwierdzi on Twoich obaw. Niestety wyniki testu wskazują dwie kreski. Wchodzisz w skórę cicho egzystującej przyszłej matki, która wcale nie chcą wejść w nową rolę. Widzisz przeszkodę w realizacji planów albo pamiątkę nieszczęścia. Pojawia się strach, niepewność, złość. I mnóstwo pytań co zrobić?


Jak działają tabletki poronne?

Osiągnięcia współczesnej medycyna od 18 lat dają kobietom na całym świecie możliwości bezpiecznego przerywania ciąży. Bezinwazyjna, farmakologiczna metoda polega na zażyciu tabletek poronnych Misoprostolu i Mifepristone. W efekcie kuracji dochodzi do skurczów macicy, poronienia zarodka i przywrócenia cyklu miesiączkowego.

Mechanizm działania tabletek poronnych niczym się nie różni od naturalnego poronienia. Z jedną różnicą ; Misoprostol i Mifepristone mogą być stosowane tylko do 20 tygodnia ciąży.
Bezpieczeństwo zabiegu potwierdza światowa Organizacja Zdrowia (WHO) o1 polskie Towarzystwo Rozwoju Rodziny.

Tabletki poronne wykazują aktywność po podaniu doustnym. Kuracja jest prosta i bezpieczna. Możną ją wykonać samodzielnie w warunkach domowych bez udziału lekarza.

Skuteczność leków wynosi blisko 98%.

Pozostając z Tobą w stałym kontakcie, dbam o Twoje poczucie bezpieczeństwa i komfort od pierwszego, informacyjnego kontaktu do wizyty kontrolnej po zabiegu. Stawiam na profesjonalizm i doradztwo. Indywidualne podejście, wsparcie i pomoc są tymi elementami, które wyróżniają mnie na tle internetowych handlarzy. Ci, nastawieni na szybki zysk, po dostarczeniu niepełnowartościowych, często szkodliwych i niebezpiecznych dla zdrowia, a nawet życia leków, pozostawiają kobietę samą.
Wysyłka również zagranicę!!

Pamiętaj ciąża to Twój wybór. Masz pełne prawo ją usunąć. Ze mną zrobisz to bezpiecznie i anonimowo, z pełnym wsparciem . Bez krytyki, bez osądzania i oceny.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać. Wejdź na stronę kobietawpigulce.pl

Czekamy na Ciebie.

----------


## DOKTOR

W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 577.132.423
DOKTOR

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## DOKTOR

W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 577.132.423
DOKTOR

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży. Nie masz z kim o tym porozmawiać.
Jesteśmy, aby Tobie pomóc. Wejdź na stronę kobietawpigulce.pl Zadzwoń, napisz.
Mamy dla Ciebie czas.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak zawsze szybko i konkretnie.

Do zaoferowania mam następujące środki:
- Arthrotec 75 mg (Diclofenac sodium).

- RU-486 (Mifepristone).



Ceny w zestawach:
- Arthrotec 12 tabletek + RU-486: 300zł


Oczywiście dyskrecja w każdym przypadku jest na najwyższym poziomie, paczki są pakowane  koperty bąbelkowe, dodatkowo zabezpieczone od środka przed uszkodzeniem.

Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości
Leki w oryginalnych opisanych blistrach data ważności do 2020 roku

Zapraszam.

575.893.965

----------


## poronne eu

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę❓
Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką❓
Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !
Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
Do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metodę aborcji ) Misoprostol + Mifepristone (RU-486)
Zestawy który oferuje posiadają najwyższe stężenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stężenie które umożliwi wydalenie płodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

*Posiadamy* 4 rodzaje zestawów:

A)➖ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to około 70%
koszt 250z¸

2)➖Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 350z¸skutecznosc 95%

3)➖Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) skutecznosć 97%
koszt: 550z¸

4)➖Lek Cytotec Misoprostol + ru486 z UK (takie jak stosowane w klinikach aborcyjnych w Angli) skutecznosć 98% koszt 750zł 

*WYSYŁKA TYLKO ZE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ*
Jeśli nie możesz sprawdzić zawartości przed zapłatą to nie odbieraj przesyłki ❗❗❗

Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu POCZTĄ POLSKĄ
Sprawdzenie zawartości przed zaplata jest możliwe wyłącznie przez pocztę polska.
zamówienia złożone do godziny 13 tej wysyłamy jeszcze tego samego dnia i przesyłka dociera na miejsce w dniu następnym.

Jeśli zależy Ci na dyskrecji to przesyłka może być dostarczona na dowolny Urząd Pocztowy zamiast do domu (nikt z domowników nie wie ze coś zamawiasz )


Jak zamówić❓ *Zadzwoń lub napisz SMS 796 553 906*

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporony ktory mi sie został z mojego udanego zabiegu poniewaz zakupiłam dwa na wszelki wypadek ale zestaw okazal sie bardzo skuteczny i jeden mi pozostał i moge go odsprzedac potrzebujacej osobe po cenie za jaki go zakupiłam czyli 250zł. Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek i oceniam jego skutecznośc na 100%. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Kontakt 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE
TABLETKI PORONNE 

Wieloletnie doświadczenie !!!
TABLETKI PORONNE: Misoprostol (CYTOTEC lub ARTHROTEC) i Mifegest

INFORMACJE 

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !

Tabletki są pochodzenia aptecznego i szpitalnego, oryginalnie zablistrowane, posiadają długie daty ważności.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

Zestaw podstawowy do tygodnia 12 to 300zł

Leki są skuteczne do tygodnia 20 po doborze odpowiedniej dawki 

Twoje dane są całkowicie bezpieczne.

WYSYLKA

Dyskrecja 
Wysyłam natychmiastowo po zamówieniu.
Wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 
Płatne na miejscu u kuriera lub na Poczcie
Czas dostawy to 1-2 dni od zamówienia przesyłka jest na miejscu
Kontakt podczas stosowania leków

JAK ZAMÓWIĆ ZESTAW


pod nr telefonu 575 893 965

Wysyłka również zagranicę


NAJWYŻSZA JAKOŚĆ
UCZCIWOŚĆ
DYSKRECJE
zapraszam do zakupu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporony ktory mi sie został z mojego udanego zabiegu poniewaz zakupiłam dwa na wszelki wypadek ale zestaw okazal sie bardzo skuteczny i jeden mi pozostał i moge go odsprzedac potrzebujacej osobe po cenie za jaki go zakupiłam czyli 250zł. Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek i oceniam jego skutecznośc na 100%. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Kontakt 502 427 780

----------


## DOKTOR

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
POMOC W DOBORZE ODPOWIEDNIEO ZESTAWU
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę? Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką? Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru ! Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.


KONTAKT
577,132,423

w sprawie zamowienia prosze DZWONIC LUB sms o tresci tabletki gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

KOSZT ZESTAWU podane juz kosztami wysylki

Posiadamy trzy podstawowe rodzaje zestawow:

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zl

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 300zl

3. Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 500zl¸

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wejdź na darmowy chat dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży: w w w . k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e .p l

----------


## poronne eu

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TABLETKI PORONNE 
Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę❓
Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką❓
Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !
Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
Do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metodę aborcji ) Misoprostol + Mifepristone (RU-486)
Zestawy który oferuje posiadają najwyższe stężenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stężenie które umożliwi wydalenie płodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Posiadamy 4 rodzaje zestawów:

A)➖ARTHROTEC 12 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to około 70%
koszt 250z¸

2)➖Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
koszt: 350z¸skutecznosc 95%

3)➖Lek CYTOTEC Misoprost 200 o1 tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) skutecznosć 97%
koszt: 550z¸

4)➖Lek Cytotec Misoprostol + ru486 z UK (takie jak stosowane w klinikach aborcyjnych w Angli) skutecznosć 98% koszt 750zł 

WYSYŁKA TYLKO ZE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ
Jeśli nie możesz sprawdzić zawartości przed zapłatą to nie odbieraj przesyłki ❗❗❗

Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu POCZTĄ POLSKĄ
Sprawdzenie zawartości przed zaplata jest możliwe wyłącznie przez pocztę polska.
zamówienia złożone do godziny 13 tej wysyłamy jeszcze tego samego dnia i przesyłka dociera na miejsce w dniu następnym.

Jeśli zależy Ci na dyskrecji to przesyłka może być dostarczona na dowolny Urząd Pocztowy zamiast do domu (nikt z domowników nie wie ze coś zamawiasz )


Jak zamówić❓ Zadzwoń lub napisz SMS 796 553 906

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec. Lek posiadam od zaprzyjaznionego lekarza ginekologa ktory bardzo mi pomogł i co do ktorego mam zaufanie. Stosowałam ten lek w 7 tyg.i juz po drugiej dawce tego leku zarodek został wydalkony. Od zabiegu mineło pare dni plamienie w zupelnosci ustało i czuje sie dobrze a przede wszystkim mam wielka ulge ze sie udało. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji i potrzebuje ten lek to chetnie odsprzedam za 250zł oraz podziele sie dowiadczeniem z zabiegu. 
Zainteresowanej osobie moge wyslac zdjecie tabletek. Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny nie dajcie sie oszukac osobie ktora tu sprzedaje tabletke tzw RU486 ! Taka tabletka zawsze wystepuje w zestawie w raz z 8 innymi tabletkami i jest zapakowana w jednolite blistro. Ktoś kto ja sprzedaje pojedynczo to zwykly oszust i chche wam pocisnac witaminy za 550zł. Ogolnie taki zestaw jest w polsce nieosiagalny wiec jak macie mozliwosc zdobycia leku o nazwie Arthrotec to jest to odpowiednik wlasnie tej substancji. Zawsze proscie sprzedajacego o zdjecie tabletek z dowolnym napisem obok.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Chcesz porozmawiać, wejdź na darmowy czat kobietawpigulce.pl
Możesz też napisać e-maila lub zadzwonić
Czekamy na Ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ginekolog zabiegi farmakologia tanio cały zakres A-Z

Przywracanie cyklu miesiączkowego usg badania

ZAPRASZAM 100% SKUTECZNOŚCI.
TEL 514-610-072

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedm opakowanie skutecznych tabletek wczesnorpornnych moze sie przydadza potrzebujacej osobie. Kontakt meilowy parka2830bb@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne o nazwie Arthrotec jest to najskuteczniejszy i najbezpieczniejszy srodek wczesnoporonny dostepny na polskim rynku. Cena 250zł plus 30zł wysyłka lub tez odbior osobisty

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Darmowy chat: kobietawpigulce.pl
Czekamy na Ciebie!

----------


## DOKTOR

Dbamy o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniamy jakość na poziomie światowych standardów
Gwarantujemy bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie

ZADZWOŃ: Kontakt: 577.132.423
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-1w tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 577.132.423
DOKTOR


Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam skuteczny zestaw wczesnoporony ktory mi sie został z mojego udanego zabiegu poniewaz zakupiłam dwa na wszelki wypadek ale zestaw okazal sie bardzo skuteczny i jeden mi pozostał i moge go odsprzedac potrzebujacej osobe po cenie za jaki go zakupiłam czyli 250zł. Zestaw sklada sie z 12 tabletek i oceniam jego skutecznośc na 100%. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Justyna  502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Twoja miesiączka się spóźnia. Z dnia na dzień odczuwasz coraz większy niepokój? Niestety wyniki testu wskazują dwie kreski? Pojawia się strach, niepewność, złość. I mnóstwo pytań – co zrobić?
Jestem w stanie ci pomóc do zaoferowania mam tabletki poronne , wczesnoporonne do samodzielnego zastosowania w domowym zaciszu bez ryzyka krwotoku 

Tabletki poronne – Misoprostol i Mifepristone

ZADZWOŃ:
TEL: 574.775.418

Dostarczam oryginalne leki

Zapraszam do kontaktu 

Jak działają tabletki poronne?

Osiągnięcia współczesnej medycyna od 18 lat dają kobietom na całym świecie możliwości bezpiecznego przerywania ciąży. Bezinwazyjna, farmakologiczna metoda polega na zażyciu tabletek poronnych Misoprostolu i Mifepristone. W efekcie kuracji dochodzi do skurczów macicy, poronienia zarodka i przywrócenia cyklu miesiączkowego.

Mechanizm działania tabletek poronnych niczym się nie różni od naturalnego poronienia. Z jedną różnicą – Misoprostol i Mifepristone mogą być stosowane tylko do 20 tygodnia ciąży.


W skład oferowanego zestawu pozwalającego przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy wchodzą oryginalne, zablistrowane tabletki poronne — jedna tabletka Mifepristone oraz 12 tabletek Misoprostolu.
Dostarczane  leki pochodzą z legalnych źródeł, z krajów, w których stosowanie tabletek poronnych jest legalne i powszechnie stosowane. 

Pozostaje z Tobą w stałym kontakcie, dbam o Twoje poczucie bezpieczeństwa i komfort od pierwszego, informacyjnego kontaktu do wizyty kontrolnej po zabiegu. Stawiam na profesjonalizm i doradztwo. Indywidualne podejście, wsparcie i pomoc są tymi elementami, które wyróżniają mnie na tle internetowych handlarzy. Ci, nastawieni na szybki zysk, po dostarczeniu niepełnowartościowych, często szkodliwych i niebezpiecznych dla zdrowia, a nawet życia leków, pozostawiają kobietę samą.

Pamiętaj ciąża to Twój wybór. Masz pełne prawo ją usunąć. Z nami zrobisz to bezpiecznie i anonimowo. Bez krytyki, bez osądzania i oceny. 

Gwarantuję:
• 24-godzinną dostawę
• 98% skuteczność
• 100% bezpieczeństwo
• 100% anonimowość
• 100% oryginalność

Wysyłka również zagranicę

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam szpitalny lek wczesnoporonny używany w szpitaku do wywołania poronienia we cześniejszej fazie ciazy. Lek jest najskuteczniejszym srodkiem wczesnoporonym dostepnym w Polsce. Skuteczność tego leku jest niemal 100% a przede wszystkim jest to lek w pełni bezpieczny dla kobiety. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za 250zł. Kontakt 502-427-780 Justyna

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Arthrotec to tylko około 70% powodzenia, zestaw z WHW daje 98% gwarancji powodzenia. Kluczowa jest tabletka RU, w Polsce jej nie da się kupić. Napisz do mnie, mam ten zestaw, nie był potrzebny, przyjechał z Holandii. Uma12@wp.pl. Odbiór osobisty Katowice, Kraków lub przesyłka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ja stosowałam Arthrotec w 9 tyg. Uwazam ze jest to bardzo skuteczny lek i mi osobiscie bardzo pomogł. wiec jesli macie mozliwosc zakupu to naprawde polecam. Wczesniej zamawiałam przez srone women web (WHW) wpłaciłam 90 euro zaliczki i do dzis nic nie dostałam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga na 574-775-418 to oszust i manipulator. Dałam sie oszukac tym złodziejom na 450zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktory osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## pomoc24

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

ZADZWOŃ: 577.405.753
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Według owej Justyny wszyscy sprzedający zestawy poronne ze sprawdzeniem zawartości to oszuści tylko ona jest super.
Dziwnym trafem pod każdym opisanym rzekomo nieuczciwym sprzedawcą pojawia się jej ogłoszenie o sprzedaży jej leków . To najzwyklejsza handlara, której zapewne interes nie idzie i robi wszystko co może by pozbyć się uczciwej konkurencji.


Dlatego drogie Panie nieważne u kogo kupujecie przestrzegajcie tych kroków:
1 Przesyłka musi być z możliwością sprawdzenie przed opłatą
2 Leki muszą być w blistrach a nie luzem
3 Zadzwoń i sprawdź wiedze sprzedającego  na temat leków
4 Nie wysyłaj żadnych zaliczek 
5 Nie rób wpłat na konto
6 Sprawdź kilka razy czy numer telefonu jest aktywny ( handlarze zmieniają bardzo często )
7 Kupuj tylko za pobraniem

Przestrzegając tego drogie Panie nikt nigdy Was nie oszuka a takie Panie jak Justyna znikną

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kontakt tyko telefoniczny nie przez portal 576.324.300

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec marki pfizer 
Czysty misoprostol 
Skutecznosc 98 %

Wysyłam też za granice 
DHL paczka idzie 4 dni robocze 

12 sztuk cytotec 550 zł 

wysyłka poczta Polska ze sprawdzeniem zawartości najpierw 
sprawdzasz zawartosc dopiero pozniej placisz
taka opcje ma tylko poczta polska
paczka dochodzi w 24 h 

Marzena 

576.324.300

----------


## pomoc24

TERAZ MASZ WYBOR!!!

Proponujemy Ci aborcję farmakologiczną którą wykonasz samodzielnie w domu przy użyciu jedynie tabletek.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

ZADZWOŃ: 577.405.753
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!4

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Każda z nas zdaje sobie sprawę że ciąża macierzyństwo to nie zabawa , to bardzo poważna sprawa nie na  chwilę lecz na całe życie. JEŚLI  czujesz że to jeszcze nie ten moment że to nie ten czas nie ten partner nie ta sytuacja życiowa , materialna masz prawo wyboru .W naszym kraju kobieta jest traktowana jak żywy inkubator bez prawa do głosu . Od dłuższego czasu zajmuję się farmakologicznym przywracaniem cyklu miesiączkowego , jest to metoda w pełni bezpieczna dla życia i zdrowia , tabletki można  zastosować samodzielnie w domowym zaciszu bez krępujących pytań osób trzecich bez zbędnych komentarzy .Cała kuracja trwa około 6|7h nie jest w tym czasie wymagana pomoc medyczna , organizm oczyszcza się sam wiec pobyt w szpitalu również nie jest potrzebny .Zestaw leków poronnych nie powoduje bezpłodności więc po 6ciu tygodniach po zakończonej kuracji można starać się o potomstwo. Leki na jakich pracuje mogą zostać przyjęte do ustnie jak i dopochwowo dawka farmaceutyku dobierana jest indywidualnie pod wskazanie tygodniowe , masę ciała oraz wiek zainteresowanej osoby, ważną kwestią są również przebyte wcześniej choroby , leki które są stosowane przez  daną osobę na stałe  , jak i doraźnie.

W czasie kuracji służę pomocą telefoniczną każdą kurację doprowadzam do końca .

Aby zabieg został przeprowadzony pomyślnie lek musi zostać odpowiednio zastosowany, muszą zostać zachowane odpowiednie odstępy czasowe, proszę zwrócić  szczególną uwagę na fakt iż tabletki poronne to nie cukierki a silnie działająca substancja na bazie hormonów która niewłaściwie zastosowana może spowodować bardzo mocne spustoszenie w organizmie co wiąże się  uszkodzeniem płodu a w konsekwencji z urodzeniem chorego dziecka .

Zestawy które wysyłam są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry .

Paczuszka nadawana jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości.

Wszelkich niezbędnych informacji udzielam telefonicznie .

Masz jakiś pytanie które Cię nurtuje zadzwoń z chęcią na nie odpowiem.

Zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego 574=775=418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore sama stosowałam jakis czas temu i ktore mi bardzo pomogły w pozbyciu sie niechcianej ciaży. Leki sa bardzo skuteczne a przede wszystki bezpieczne sa orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne w raz z ulotka. Jesli jest osoba w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zł oraz podziele sie doswiadczeniem z mojego udanego zabiegu. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Każda z nas zdaje sobie sprawę że ciąża macierzyństwo to nie zabawa , to bardzo poważna sprawa nie na chwilę lecz na całe życie. JEŚLI czujesz że to jeszcze nie ten moment że to nie ten czas nie ten partner nie ta sytuacja życiowa , materialna masz prawo wyboru .W naszym kraju kobieta jest traktowana jak żywy inkubator bez prawa do głosu . Od dłuższego czasu zajmuję się farmakologicznym przywracaniem cyklu miesiączkowego , jest to metoda w pełni bezpieczna dla życia i zdrowia , tabletki można zastosować samodzielnie w domowym zaciszu bez krępujących pytań osób trzecich bez zbędnych komentarzy .Cała kuracja trwa około 6|7h nie jest w tym czasie wymagana pomoc medyczna , organizm oczyszcza się sam wiec pobyt w szpitalu również nie jest potrzebny .Zestaw leków poronnych nie powoduje bezpłodności więc po 6ciu tygodniach po zakończonej kuracji można starać się o potomstwo. Leki na jakich pracuje mogą zostać przyjęte do ustnie jak i dopochwowo dawka farmaceutyku dobierana jest indywidualnie pod wskazanie tygodniowe , masę ciała oraz wiek zainteresowanej osoby, ważną kwestią są również przebyte wcześniej choroby , leki które są stosowane przez daną osobę na stałe , jak i doraźnie.

W czasie kuracji służę pomocą telefoniczną każdą kurację doprowadzam do końca .

Aby zabieg został przeprowadzony pomyślnie lek musi zostać odpowiednio zastosowany, muszą zostać zachowane odpowiednie odstępy czasowe, proszę zwrócić szczególną uwagę na fakt iż tabletki poronne to nie cukierki a silnie działająca substancja na bazie hormonów która niewłaściwie zastosowana może spowodować bardzo mocne spustoszenie w organizmie co wiąże się uszkodzeniem płodu a w konsekwencji z urodzeniem chorego dziecka .

Zestawy które wysyłam są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry .

Paczuszka nadawana jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości.

Wszelkich niezbędnych informacji udzielam telefonicznie .

Masz jakiś pytanie które Cię nurtuje zadzwoń z chęcią na nie odpowiem.

Zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego 574=775=418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mi sie udało z Arthrotec bylam w 7tyg i po drugiej dawce w sumie juz bylo po wszystkim wiec nawet trzeciej dawki nie stosowałam. W srode brałam Arthrotec a dzis juz tylko lekkie plamienie i czuje sie dobrze . Jutro zrobie test zobaczymy co pokaze ale mysle ze skoro wyleciały takie jakby dwa skrzepy to z pewnoscia był to zarodek. Zostało mi sie opakowanie tych magicznych tabletek wiec jak ktos potrzebuje to podaje meila parka2830bb@wp.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny jesli szukacie sprawdzone i pewne tabletki z wiarygodnego zródła to polecam pania Justyne. Osoba godna zaufania ktora polecam poniewaz mi bardzo pomogła . Leki dostałam w dyskretnej kopercie ktore okazaly sie bardzo skuteczne w przyzwoitej cenie do tego mogłam liczyc na wsparcie i na odpowiedz na wszystkie nurtujace mnie pytania. Jak ktos potrzebuje pomocy to polecam 502427780

----------


## pomoc24

Drodzy państwo nie słuchajcie tych żałosnych oszczerstw!!!
WALKA konkurencji Która sobie nie radzi i sama oszukuje kobiety w Potrzebie wypisuje numery innych sprzedawców by zepsuć opinie 

numer 577.405.753 uczciwy sprzedawca wysylki tylko za pobraniem z sprawdzeniem zawartośći przed zapłatą możesz otworzyć paczke i sprawdzić co kupujesz 

Dbamy o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniamy jakość na poziomie światowych standardów
Gwarantujemy bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie
ZADZWOŃ:
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-1w tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore sama stosowałam jakis czas temu i ktore mi bardzo pomogły w pozbyciu sie niechcianej ciaży. Leki sa bardzo skuteczne a przede wszystki bezpieczne sa orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne w raz z ulotka. Jesli jest osoba w trudnej sytuacji życiowej to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zł oraz podziele sie doswiadczeniem z mojego udanego zabiegu. Kontakt 502-427-780

----------


## Anusia458

Posiadam cały kompletny zestaw. 1 Mifepristine i 8 Misoprostol. Mam dowody zakupu, potwierdzenie przelewu itp, cała Rozpiske jak przyjąć itp. Wyśle także zdj tabletek.
Ja niestety nie mogłam czekać i kupiłam od Pani niedaleko mojej miejscowości. 
anna.ziemiewicz@interia.pl 723787497
Odbiór w Lublińcu (Slaskie) albo wysylka

----------


## Anusia458

Posiadam cały kompletny zestaw. 1 Mifepristine i 8 Misoprostol. Mam dowody zakupu, potwierdzenie przelewu itp, cała Rozpiske jak przyjąć itp. Wyśle także zdj tabletek.
Ja niestety nie mogłam czekać i kupiłam od Pani niedaleko mojej miejscowości. 
anna.ziemiewicz@interia.pl 723787497
Odbiór w Lublińcu (Slaskie) albo wysylka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam lek wczesnoporonny o nazwie Arthrotec. Stosowałam ten lek sama jakis czas temu bedac w 7tyg.ciazy. Moge powiedziec ze lek uratował mi zycie bo nie mogłaamsobie pozwolic na kolejna ciaze z przyczyn zdrowotnych. Od zabiegu mineło pare dni plamienie w zupelnosci ustało i czuje sie dobrze a przede wszystkim wielka ulge ze sie udało. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji i potrzebuje ten lek to chetnie odsprzedam za 250zł oraz podziele sie dowiadczeniem z zabiegu. Ponizej załaczam zdjecie tabletek orgilanie zapakowanych w orginalne blistra apteczne w raz z ulotka. Kontakt 506-801-433

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Leki holenderskie składające się z pełnych zestawów
Arthrotec Forte + RU486
Cytotec + RU486
Methrotexate + RU486

Leki skuteczne do tygodnia 18
Do stosowania doustnego i dopochwowego. Dawkowanie dobierane indywidualnie po rozmowie z pacjentem.
Leki dwuskładnikowe : zatrzymujące rozwój ciąży oraz powodujące skurcze macicy.
Lek nie zagraża zdrowiu i życiu, nie powoduje krwotoków.
Kuracja do przeprowadzenia w domu bez ingerencji medycznej.
Organizm oczyszcza się samoczynnie tak jak przy cyklu miesiączkowym.
Tabletki nie powodują bezpłodności.
Skuteczność zależy od osoby stosującej tak jak przy antybiotyku, jeśli lek jest prawidłowo zastosowany, są zachowane prawidłowe odstępy czasowe a lek nie jest mieszany z innymi farmaceutykami, używkami, alkoholem to kuracja zawsze przynosi zamierzony rezultat.
W czasie kuracji służę radą i pomocą , postaram odpowiedzieć na wszystkie nurtujące Państwa pytania.
Żadnego typu przed wpłaty nie są wymagane.
Paczka jest za pobraniem z uczciwą opcją sprawdzenia zawartości przesyłki.
Leki są oryginalnie zapakowane w blistry. Nie są w żadnych woreczkach strunowych!!
Termin ważności zestawu to 2021 r.

Farmakologią poronną zajmuje się od ponad 15 lat. Mam bardzo duże doświadczenie w zakresie farmakologicznego przywracania cyklu miesiączkowego.
Farmacją zajmuję się na co dzień. Nie tylko w zakresie poronnym.

Jeśli mają Państwo jakiekolwiek pytania zapraszam do kontaktu telefonicznego, chętnie na nie odpowiem.
Rozmowa telefoniczna w żadnym wypadku nie jest zobowiązująca, a często pomaga rozwiać niejasności i wątpliwości.

Kontakt 575.550.093

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Abym była dla Pań jeszcze bardziej wiarygodna wstawiam zdjęcie Farmaceutyku który w ostatnim czasie jest bardzo pożądany przez polskie kobiety a mianowicie ADIPEX RETARD który czyni cuda w odchudzaniu. JEST ON NIEDOSTĘPNY DLA PRZECIĘTNEGO KOWALSKIEGO tylko osoby z branży są w stanie go sprowadzić. Ja go posiadam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ciąża
Nie planowałaś a stało się i nie wiesz co teraz zrobić, nie masz z kim o tym porozmawiać.
Czekamy na Ciebie.
Wejdź na stronę kobietawpigulce.
Tam dowiesz się jak można się z nami skontaktować.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sam arthrotec nie działa nie dajcie się nabrać

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tutaj zamówicie leki poronne ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem w oryginalnym opakowaniu
odpowiednie podejscie i pomoc 
szybka wysyłka  575550093

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witaj,
jesteś w trudnej sytuacji? Obawiasz się, że możesz być w ciąży? Skontaktuj się z nami!
w w w. kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Preferowany odbiór osobisty jak rowniez moge wysłac pobraniowo  Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

dziewczyny ja brałam Arthrotec w 7 tygodniu i wszystko sie udało. Lek zadzialał w 100% i w ten sam dzien doszło do wydalenia zaodka. Dzis jeszcze mam lekkie plemienie ale czuje sie szczcesliwa ze wszystko poszlo po mojej mysli. Stosowałam sam Artkrotec doustnie , genialny lek polecam !!! Julka

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kto ma Arthrotec bo probowałam zalatwic go u lekarza ale moja pani doktor wiedziala doskonale do czego słuzy ten lek i absolutnie powiedziala ze mi go nie wypisze wiec najadłam sie tylko wstydu. Wiec jak ktos ma to chetnie odkupie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Preferowany odbiór osobisty jak rowniez moge wysłac pobraniowo Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Rozważasz aborcję? Chcesz porozmawiać?
Telefon Zaufania i NETporadnia dla osób w nieplanowanej ciąży a także tych z doświadczeniem aborcji.

Skontaktuj się z nami!

Jesteśmy dla Ciebie codziennie od 18.00 do 23.00 

k o b i e t a w p i g u l c e  p l

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam skuteczne tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore osobiscie stosowałam jakis czas temu i okazały sie bardzo skuteczne. Jesli jest ktos w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam za cene 250zl. Oceniam skutecznośc tego leku na 100% bynajmiej tak było w moim przypadku. Mi sie udało wiec uda sie i Tobie. Podziele sie doswiadczeniem z przebiegu mojego zabiegu. Lek orginalny posiadam paragon. Preferowany odbiór osobisty jak rowniez moge wysłac pobraniowo Justyna 502 427 780

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam zestawy od women help women z instrukcją, asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży i chcesz o tym porozmawiać
Znajdziesz nas w internecie pod adresem kobietawpigulce.pl
e-mail, telefon, darmowy czat
Czekamy na Ciebie

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ze sprawdzeniem zawartości 
Dyskrecja
Natychmiastowa wysyłka 
Skuteczność do 12 tygodnia
Płatność u kuriera po otwarciu przesyłki
Cena zestawu podstawowego to 300 zł

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol marki pfizer
Cena 12 tab 450 zł
Jeżeli jesteś zainteresowana proszę o kontakt e-mail
Asnagchena@gmail.com

----------


## teraz.masz.wybor

Dbamy o bezpieczeństwo kobiet w niechcianej ciąży
Zapewniamy jakość na poziomie światowych standardów
Gwarantujemy bezpieczne, naturalne poronienie

ZADZWOŃ: Kontakt: 519.796.536
Dostarczamy oryginalne leki

519.796.536


Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych aborcja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 10-1w tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 Mozna zamowic sam ARTHROTEC 8 tab lecz skutecznosc samego arthrotecu to oko¸o 70%
koszt 200zL

2. Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

3. Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta /cytotec Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


W sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA oddzwonie do 5 minut
Kontakt: 519.796.536
DOKTOR


Mifepristone (RU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostol − powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

100% bezpieczne i skuteczne leki poronne sprowadzane ze Szwajcarii. Stosowane w Szwajcarskich prywatnych klinikach z największym stężeniem Misoprostolu i Mifepristone dostępnym na rynku farmaceutycznym, bez szkodliwych domieszek substancji które szkodzą.Data ważności 2021 rok.
Dawka dobierana indywidualnie po wcześniejszej konsultacji telefonicznej. Z mojej strony uczciwa wysyłka zawsze ze sprawdzeniem zawartości.
Mam wieloletnie doświadczenie dlatego też sprowadzam leki ze Szwajcarii. Leki zagraniczne różnią się od naszych polskich ilością misoprostonasolu w składzie. Szwajcarskie tabletki są niezawodne i skuteczne do 20 tygodnia ciąży. Firma produkująca środki to PFIZER - koncern znany w całej Europie. Leki nie zagrażają życiu ani zdrowiu,nie powodują bezpłodności.
Więcej informacji udzielę telefonicznie zapraszam do kontaktu.
Dorota 791 302 084

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam zestaw tabletek poronnych Arthrotec ktore sama stosowalam jakis czas temu i mi pomogły. Jesli jest jakas kobieta w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam. Tabletki posiadam od zaprzyjaznionego lekarza ginekologa wiec sa orginalne ,bezpieczne i bardzo skuteczne. Podziele sie doswiedczeniem z mojego udanego. Cena tabletek 400zł  Kontakt 514-280-097 Justyna

Ps. Dziewczyny uwazajcie bo jest duzo oszustow i zawsze proscie o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje

https://imagizer.imageshack.com/v2/8...923/yCnLzl.jpg

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam zestaw tabletek poronnych Arthrotec ktore sama stosowalam jakis czas temu i mi pomogły. Jesli jest jakas kobieta w trudnej sytuacji to chetnie odsprzedam. Tabletki posiadam od zaprzyjaznionego lekarza ginekologa wiec sa orginalne ,bezpieczne i bardzo skuteczne. Podziele sie doswiedczeniem z mojego udanego. Cena tabletek 400zł  Kontakt 514-280-097 Justyna

Ps. Dziewczyny uwazajcie bo jest duzo oszustow i zawsze proscie o zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny uwazajcie na nieuczciwych sprzedawcow ktorzy wam oferuja jakies tik taki w woreczku. Sprawdzxajacie zawsze sprzedajacego i proscie o zdjecie tego co wam oferuje z dowolnym napisem obok wskazanym przez was. Jesli ktos nie wysle wam zdjecia to wiadomo ze oszust. Pozdrawiam Justyna zawsze uczciwy sprzedawca 514-280-097

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Dziewczyny uwazajcie na nieuczciwych sprzedawcow ktorzy wam oferuja jakies tik taki w woreczku. Sprawdzxajacie zawsze sprzedajacego i proscie o zdjecie tego co wam oferuje z dowolnym napisem obok wskazanym przez was. Jesli ktos nie wysle wam zdjecia to wiadomo ze oszust. Pozdrawiam Justyna zawsze uczciwy sprzedawca 514-280-097


Oszukała już wiele ludzi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Boisz się że jesteś w ciąży?
Nie wiesz co robić?
Potrzebujesz pomocy?
Skontaktuj się z nami!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec forte.
12 tab. 200pln
20 tab. 350pln
Możliwy odbiór osobisty na terenie Warszawy
lubiestworki@gmail.com

----------


## Arthrotec Forteeeeee

Arthrotec Forte 100% oryginalny wysyłam za pobraniem i z możliwością sprawszenia zawartości Pewnie i szybko 783 048 319

----------


## Nie zarejestroawany

Arthrotec Forte 100% oryginalny wysyłam za pobraniem i z możliwością sprawszenia zawartości Pewnie i szybko 783 048 319 NAJTANIEJ !!!!!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam jeśli zaistniała taka potrzeba to pomogę kobietom którym spóźnia się okres.
Posiadam tabletki poronne skuteczne do tygodnia 18.
Leki pochodzą z europejskiej dystrybucji są oryginalne posiadają długą datę ważności.
Zapakowane w oryginalne blistry apteczne serię oraz numer partii.
Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie w dziedzinie farmakologii.
Pomogę w zastosowaniu i przeprowadzę przez cały proces aż do wykonania końcowego USG.

Nie pobieram zaliczek - jestem uczciwą osobą dlatego każdą wysyłkę wysyłam ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.

Natychmiastowa wysyłka bez zbędnych pytań.

100% skuteczność
Dyskrecja

Możliwa pomoc w umówieniu zabiegu mechanicznego w gabinecie.

731-562-862

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jeśli jesteś w niespodziewanej ciąży...
potrzebujesz pomocy materialnej,
Skontaktuj się z nami!
Pomagamy w każdej sytuacji.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

uczciwa wysyłka

    Witam,
    Mam do zaoferowania skuteczne i bezpieczne środki farmakologiczne sprowadzane z zagranicy w oryginalnych blistrach.
    Zestawy są skuteczne do tygodnia 18.
    Bezpieczna wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.

    zamawiasz--odbierasz--sprawdzasz--płacisz

    Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.
    Zapewniam kontakt podczas stosowania leków.
    Skuteczność tych preparatów wynosi 100%

    Natychmiastowa dyskretna wysyłka.
    Wysyłam również zagranicę


    731-562-862

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Kupię  sama tabletkę Ru 486 proszę o kontakt przez forum, proszę pisać kto wyślę za pobraniem z spr. Zawartosci cena??

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

uczciwa wysyłka

    Witam,
    Mam do zaoferowania skuteczne i bezpieczne środki farmakologiczne sprowadzane z zagranicy w oryginalnych blistrach.
    Zestawy są skuteczne do tygodnia 18.
    Bezpieczna wysyłka ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.

    zamawiasz--odbierasz--sprawdzasz--płacisz

    Posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie.
    Zapewniam kontakt podczas stosowania leków.
    Skuteczność tych preparatów wynosi 100%

    Natychmiastowa dyskretna wysyłka.
    Wysyłam również zagranicę


    731-562-862

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży, potrzebujesz pomocy. Skontaktuj się z nami, kobietawpigulce pl
Chcemy pomóc

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz cena 12 sztuk 450
Asnaghena@gmail.com

Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży. Możemy i chcemy Tobie pomóc. Znajdziesz nas na stronie kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Polecam wszystko dostałam oryginalnie zapakowane data przydatności też ok Pani wysłała ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny ja długo szukałam , bałam się abym nie została oszukana i pomogła mi pani z tego numeru 575-550-093 Wysłała mi za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości wszystko było w blistrach . Jak brałam również mogłam dzwonić odbierała telefony bardzo polecam bo mega uczciwa osoba

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dziewczyny posiadam zagraniczny Artrotec jest on troszeczkę mocniejszy niż ten nasz Polski więc jest bardziej skuteczny. Zostało mi się jedno opakowanie i gdyby jakaś dziewczyna potrzebowała to chętnie odsprzedam za cenę jaką za niego zapłaciłam czyli 200zl. Kontakt 502-246-775.
Ps. Dziewczyny uważajcie bo ja zostałam 2 razy oszukana i zawsze prościej o zdjęcie z aktualną data

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Polecam wszystko dostałam oryginalnie zapakowane data przydatności też ok Pani wysłała ze sprawdzeniem zawartości za pobraniem.



Moje tez dotarły również ok

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Moje tez dotarły również ok



a zapomniałam kontakt podać 574 775 418

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Moje zamówienie dziś dotarło Pani wysłała za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości wszystko było oryginalnie zapakowane zanim zapłaciłam mogłam otworzyć i pooglądać czy się zgadza . wysyłka była pocztą czekałam 2 dni polecam 739-248-793

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dziewczyny nie dajcie sie oszukać !

Te ogłoszenia to lipa. Nie dostaniecie przesyłki albo dostaniecie jakieś nie wiadomo co w woreczkach foliowych.
Pewne tabletki można zamówić TYLKO z 2 źródeł z WOW i WHW.
Nie dajcie się nabierać.
Poczytajcie na niezależnym forum: maszwybor (kropka) net

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem zadzwoń pomogę proszę pisać tyko

wchap app +393519860480

Cena zestawu 450 zł
Marzena

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol ...
> Marzena


Kolejny naciągacz. Nie dajcie się nabierać. Do tego kontakt przez WhatsApp ha ha ha ...
Oryginalne tabletki wyłącznie z *wow* lub *whw*. Tam masz pewność, że nikt Cię nie oszuka.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Posiadam tabletki Poronne Cytotec czysty misoprostol ...
> Marzena


Kolejny naciągacz. Nie dajcie się nabierać. Do tego kontakt przez WhatsApp ha ha ha ...
Oryginalne tabletki wyłącznie z *wow* lub *whw*. Tam masz pewność, że nikt Cię nie oszuka.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

A ja chciałam wam polecić

    Dziewczyny ja długo szukałam , bałam się abym nie została oszukana i pomogła mi pani z tego numeru 575-550-093 Wysłała mi za pobraniem ze sprawdzeniem zawartości wszystko było w blistrach . Jak brałam również mogłam dzwonić odbierała telefony bardzo polecam bo mega uczciwa osoba

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Podany numer od długiego czasu widnieje na listach oszustów. Wystarczy wpisać go w google Jak macie oszukiwać ludzi to trochę bardziej się postarajcie
Słabe to ...

Przypominam tylko wow i whw - tam szukaj pomocy.

Tak przy okazji mamy w bazie nowe konta bankowe naciągaczy:
Anna Peri 21 1140 2004 0000 3602 7862 3267 , 21114020040000360278623267
13 1160 2202 0000 0003 1211 7373 , 61 2360 00180107 0000 0015 7788, 25114020040000300281092042, 25 1140 2004 0000 3002 8109 2042

anna2310@op.pl , m.szaf72@wp.pl, szafranm12@wp.pl, anna.anna.pe@wp.pl , iwona.szafranska71@interia.pl, ilona.arth@o2.pl, marcinglab@protonmail.com, beata.na0601@gmail, anna.peri@interia.pl , michal.kwiatkowski.1@wp.pl , musielak2103@interia.pl, bombipro@protonmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Podany numer od długiego czasu widnieje na listach oszustów. Wystarczy wpisać go w google Jak macie oszukiwać ludzi to trochę bardziej się postarajcie
> Słabe to ...
> 
> Przypominam tylko wow i whw - tam szukaj pomocy.
> 
> Tak przy okazji mamy w bazie nowe konta bankowe naciągaczy:
> Anna Peri 21 1140 2004 0000 3602 7862 3267 , 21114020040000360278623267
> 13 1160 2202 0000 0003 1211 7373 , 61 2360 00180107 0000 0015 7788, 25114020040000300281092042, 25 1140 2004 0000 3002 8109 2042
> 
> anna2310@op.pl , m.szaf72@wp.pl, szafranm12@wp.pl, anna.anna.pe@wp.pl , iwona.szafranska71@interia.pl, ilona.arth@o2.pl, marcinglab@protonmail.com, beata.na0601@gmail, anna.peri@interia.pl , michal.kwiatkowski.1@wp.pl , musielak2103@interia.pl, bombipro@protonmail.com


kobieta wysyła za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości leki w opisanych oryginalnych blistrach, nie chce zaliczek ani przelewów na konto z góry po co piszesz że jest oszustka udowodnij że cię oszukała a moze jest dla ciebie nie wygodną konkurencja właśnie dlatego że jest uczciwa . Mi pomogła i zapewne wielu innym osobom więc nie szargaj dobrego imienia kogoś kto jest ci nie wygodną konkurencją .Polecam z całego serca 575-550-093

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> kobieta wysyła za pobraniem ...


Oj Danka, Danka ... czy ja ci tam na prawdę na imię  :Wink: ) 
Pomogła Ci ? Te ogłoszenia sprzedaży leków poronnych z twoim numerem telefonu to tez pewnie konkurencja wstawia co ? 
megaogloszenia.net/ogloszenia/seks-i-antykoncepcja/pomoc-leki-poronne-bialystok
Na dodatek ten twój numer (575550093) wystarczy w google wpisać i już wszystko teraz wiadomo ;p

Weźcie się w garść ! Jak chcecie oszukiwać to trochę więcej weny twórczej ! Jak nie wymyślicie nowych "numerów" to o obecnych ludzie dowiedzą się w 3 tygodnie  :Smile:  Będziecie musieli zająć sie uczciwą pracą hi hi hi

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Uwaga 

Na debila który twierdzi,że wszyscy oszukują tylko on ma oryginał. Wszystkich obraża wstawia wyssane z palca numery kont itp. 

Rada jest taka każdy ma swój rozum i zrobi jak uważa:

1 Paczka musi być za pobraniem i sprawdzeniem zawartości. - to jest  podstawa NIGDY NIE PŁAĆCIE ZA TAKIE PRZESYŁKI Z GÓRY!!!!

Jeśli ktokolwiek oferuje wam wysyłkę ze sprawdzeniem to was nie oszuka!!
Bo najpierw zobaczycie dyskretnie co przyszło a potem odbieracie i płacicie lub oddajecie.

Dodatkowo każdy wie że paczki przechodzą odprawę graniczną i są skanowane.
Podczas skanu jak celnik ma stwierdzić że to nie są np extasy?? lub inne narkotyki???
Więc rekwiruje a wy macie problemy bo trzeba się tłumaczyć ( wezwania, stres, czas) 

Były już takie przypadki na forach, że po kilku tygodniach od zastosowania leków odezawała się policja lub straż graniczna/ celna w celu zamawianych środków z zagranicy.

Dlatego ja nic nie sugeruje ,nie namawiam a jedynie uświadamiam że nie jest tak pięknie jak pisze jakiś "dobry wujek" , który zjadł wszystkie rozumy i wciska swój towar.

Przypominam ze jakiś czas temu facet sprzedawał tabletki niby poronne a były to witaminy.

W dzisiejszych czasach przy zakupach przez internet SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOŚCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ TO PODSTAWA

ZAMÓW--SPRAWDŹ CO PRZYSZŁO---ZAPŁAĆ

czujności i udanych zabiegów.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

> Re Poeta: Niestety ale nie masz racji...
> Zaznaczę , że z natury jestem bardzo ostrożna.
> Pod koniec zeszłego roku kupiłam tabletki z polskiego ogłoszenia. Kontakt email potem nawet zadzwoniłam żeby mieć pewność. Pan zapewniał, że tabletki są oryginalnie zapakowane, dostałam ich zdjęcie. Umówiłam się na przesyłkę kurierską za pobraniem. Taka też przyszła kurierem inpost. Okazało się, że kurier nie wyda mi paczki jeżeli nie zapłacę. Otworzyłam ją przy kurierze bo Pan był miły i poczekał. Było tam 9 tabletek bardziej przypominających aspirynę niż tabletki ze zdjęcia. Nie były to w każdym razie zamawiane tabletki w oryginalnym blistrze.
> Załamana zamówiłam zestaw w krytykowanego przez Ciebie wow. Przyszedł kurierem po 4 dniach. 
> Co do odpowiedzialności to tez nie masz racji. Jeżeli zamawiam tabletki sama to nie ponoszę żadnej odpowiedzialności prawnej (chyba, że robię to dla kogoś innego).
> Jestem już 4 mc. po zabiegu i tak naprawdę zapomniałam o sprawie. Żenujące jest tylko to, że kierowani chęcią zysku dla paru złotych żerujecie na ludzkim nieszczęściu.
> 
> PS. Cytat ze strony inpost:
> "Sprawdzenie zawartości paczki, a dostawa za pobraniem
> ...


Lepiej bym tego nie wyjaśnił. Brawo.
Beato napisz do mnie na prv. przygotowuję stronę w w w z informacjami o tych "biznesmenach" chciałbym poznać bliżej twoją historię.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży i chcesz o tym porozmawiać.
Zajrzyj na stronę kobietawpigulce.pl zadzwoń, napisz emaila, porozmawiaj na czacie, czekamy

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Informuję że są firmy na polskim rynku, które oferują sprawdzenie zawartości przed opłatą. 
NIE SĄ TO FIRMY KURIERSKIE TYPU DPD CZY DHL  bo one najpierw wymagają zapłaty a potem ewentualnie reklamacji.

TYLKO I WYŁĄCZNIE POCZTA POLSKA OFERUJE UCZCIWE SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOŚCI PRZESYŁKI PRZED OPŁATĄ.

Jeśli ktokolwiek wyśle Wam tabletki przez Pocztę Polską z opcją sprawdzenia zawartości NIGDY NIE ZOSTANIECIE OSZUKANE/NI   

Ta usługa jest dodatkowo płatna więc nikt Wam nie zrobi problemu żeby zobaczyć czy  w środku nie ma np jabłka czy mydła jak kiedyś było już to opisywane na forum.

Nie dajcie sobie wciskać ciemnoty !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Wystarczy udać się na najbliższą placówkę POCZTY POLSKIEJ i wszystko się dowiecie że można zamówić przesyłkę ze sprawdzeniem zawartości przed zapłatą

ZAMAWIAJCIE TYLKO OD OSÓB CO WYSYŁAJĄ PRZEZ POCZTĘ ZE SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOŚCI A NIE STRACICIE PIENIĘDZY I OTRZYMACIE CO CHCECIE.

----------


## Krystyna_Loba

OSZUSTWO „NA PACZKĘ” – znane oszustwo, o którym można przeczytać w Internecie, polega na tym, że obiecuje się wysłanie paczki za pobraniem i faktycznie przychodzi paczka, ale w środku jest w najlepszym wypadku APAP za 5 zł, albo inna bezużyteczna rzecz. OSZUST wam powie, że można sprawdzić zawartość przesyłki, żeby zyskać zaufanie, bo wie, że przecież nikt nie będzie sprawdzał takich rzeczy przy kurierze. Szansa, że ktoś sprawdzi taką paczkę, jest tak mała, że OSZUSTOM i tak się opłaca wysłać taką paczkę z jakimś śmieciem w środku, bo znaczna większość ludzi zapłaci i nie sprawdzi przesyłki. Jeśli zapłacicie kurierowi przy odbiorze przesyłki, lub przelewem wyślecie pieniądze, to już ich nigdy nie zobaczycie. Uwaga – Oni CIĄGLE ZMIENIAJĄ NUMER TELEFONU I NAZWĘ OGŁASZAJĄCEGO, ale to są dokładnie ci sami ludzie. W tych ogłoszeniach można wpisać dosłownie wszystko włącznie z za każdym razem inną nazwą ogłaszającego się, co sprawia wrażenie, że masa ludzi sprzedaje te produkty, ale to jest dokładnie ta sama grupka oszustów, która żyje z tych ogłoszeń i nic innego nie robią tylko dodają nowe pod innymi nazwami użytkowników. Porównajcie sobie ogłoszenia i zobaczycie, że jedna i ta sama treść jest wystawiana pod innymi nazwami użytkowników. Nie dajcie się oszukać przez zdjęcia umieszczane w ogłoszeniach, bo jest to banalnie łatwa robota w fotoshopie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży i potrzebujesz pomocy, skontaktuj się z nami. Znajdziesz nas na kobietawpigulce.pl

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dzień dobry.
W końcu jakiś wzmożony ruch w ogłoszeniach  :Smile: 

Dziewczyny pamiętajcie o tym ,że internet "przyjmie" wszystko. Nawet najpiękniej przygotowanie ogłoszenie na portalu może być próbą oszustwa. Podobnie jest z przygotowanymi przez "sprzedawców" osobnymi stronami w w w. Wspaniała forma, dużo grafiki oraz treści skierowane na chęć niesienia pomocy maja najczęściej przykryć próby wyłudzenia.

Niektóre ze stron aby się uwiarygodnić posiadają w swojej treści formularz z możliwością dodawania opinii przez kupujących. To oczywiście ściema - sprawdź i dodaj opinię. Niestety nie pojawi się ona na stronie  :Frown: 

Jeżeli jednak zdecydujesz się na zakup z Polski to wybierz wyłącznie paczkę *Pocztą Polską* ze sprawdzeniem zawartości. Nigdy kurier albo paczkomat ! Nigdy nie rób przedpłaty ! Jeżeli tabletki nie będą zapakowane w *oryginalne blistry* to nie odbieraj przesyłki - to *oszustwo* !

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Jesteś w nieplanowanej ciąży? Masz pytania?
Strona kobietawpigulce pl jest dla Ciebie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam, posiadam tabletki poronne do 12 tygodnia ciąży. Leki są skuteczne nawet w 99%. Współpracuję z ginekologiem, posiadam wieloletnie doświadczenie. Zapewniam stałą opiekę.

Przesyłka ze sprawdzeniem przed zapłatą wliczona w koszt zestawu. Pozwoli na weryfikację towaru nie tracąc pieniędzy.  Otwierasz sprawdzasz potem płacisz.

Data przydatności Mifegestu - październik 2022
Data przydatności Cytotecku - pażdziernik 2023

W jaki sposób możesz się dowiedzieć że przesyłka ma opcję sprawdzenia?


Po pierwsze otrzymujesz ode mnie numer przesyłki który na wstępie podczas śledzenia przesyłki ujawni tę usługę.
Po drugie możesz się upewnić trzymając przesyłkę w ręku że jest na niej zaznaczona opcja sprawdzenia.
Po 3 kurier pocztowy/listonosz ma obowiązek zapytać się czy chcesz sprawdzić przesyłkę.

Przesyłka jest specjalnie stworzona do bezpiecznego otwarcia i dyskretnego sprawdzenia, tak aby listonosz lub kurier pocztowy nic nie zobaczył. Dlatego koniecznie otwórz i ją sprawdź! Bez tego nie odbieraj jej.

Zdjęcia zrobione własnoręcznie. Nie są kradzione od innych. Są oznaczone moją własną karteczką z moim włąsnym adresem email.


Mifepristone jest pod postacią "Mifegest" firmy  Zydus - to nie jest żadna wycinanka z jakiegoś Paracetamolu

 Cytotec + Mifepristone + koszt przesyłki = 550zł  skuteczność około 99%

kontakt: pomocnakasia@protonmail.com wyślij email o treści: medyczka a odezwę się tak szybko jak będę mogła.

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dziewczyny pamiętajcie:
Ogłoszenia sprzedaży leków poronnych na portalach w internecie to *oszustwo*. Sama padłam ofiarą takiego wyłudzenia. Dlatego ostrzegam wszystkich przed tego typu zakupami. Perfidność Januszy biznesu jest ogromna bo wykorzystują nasze trudne chwile. Żerują na tym, że szukamy pomocy gdzie się tylko da. Ważny dla nas jest czas, chcę szybko załatwić sprawę i wtedy staje się ofiarą naciągacza.

Jeżeli padniesz ofiarą oszustwa nie pozostawaj bierna !!! Sprawę zgłaszaj na policję. Tylko tak ukrócimy ich proceder !!!
W paru przypadkach bank po zgłoszeniu sprawy blokował konto do wpłat - to najbardziej boli Januszy !!!

Numer z którym się kontaktowałaś opisz na portalach z identyfikacją numerów.
1. odebractelefon .pl
2. ktoto.info
3. nieznanynumer .pl

walcz.z.oszutem@ tlen.pl 
-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol Jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena 450
Zł kontakt 794068660
Marzena

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TABLETKI PORONNE ORYGINALNE
FABRYCZNIE ZAPAKOWANE
POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOSCI


w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA
KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

Tabletki poronne należy zakupić tylko z pewnego źródła. W wybranych krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie aborcja farmakologiczna jest legalna,
leki poronne można nabyć bez przeszkód w każdej aptece. W naszym kraju, jesteśmy zmuszeni dotrzeć do zaufanego dostawcy,
sprzedającego oryginalne tabletki poronne (takie jak Mifepriston RU486, i Mizoprostol -Cytotec, Arthrotec).
Tabletki na poronienie, powinny być szczelnie zapakowane i przechowywane w odpowiednich warunkach. Tabletki wczesnoporonne zapewniają powodzenie w przerywaniu niechcianej ciąży
aż w 99 % przypadków. Jest to obecnie najskuteczniejsza metoda na usunięcie ciąży, którą można wykonać samodzielnie.


Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Pamiętajcie, że żadna karteczka na zdjęciach przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to za co płacicie.

Nie dajcie się nabierać, oszuści się wpieniają bo coraz więcej ludzi czyta informację o ich praktykach.
Nigdy nie zgadzajcie się na *przedpłatę* ani żadną *zaliczkę*. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Poczta polską koniecznie z opcją *sprawdzenia zawartości* i *płatność przy odbiorze*.
Leki mają być koniecznie w oryginalnych blistrach z aktualna datą. Jeżeli cokolwiek wzbudzi Twoje wątpliwości, _nie odbieraj_ przesyłki po jej sprawdzeniu. Niech złodzieje płacą za nieodebrane paczki - przestanie im się kalkulować naciąganie ludzi.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w w w .kobietawpigulce.pl/czy-to-ciaza/

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Tylko u nas oryginalne zestawy!!!!
STALY KONTAKT TELEFONICZNY
POMOC PODCZAS KURACJI
WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA
KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

Tabletki poronne należy zakupić tylko z pewnego źródła. W wybranych krajach Unii Europejskiej, gdzie aborcja farmakologiczna jest legalna,
leki poronne można nabyć bez przeszkód w każdej aptece. W naszym kraju, jesteśmy zmuszeni dotrzeć do zaufanego dostawcy,
sprzedającego oryginalne tabletki poronne (takie jak Mifepriston RU486, i Mizoprostol -Cytotec, Arthrotec).
Tabletki na poronienie, powinny być szczelnie zapakowane i przechowywane w odpowiednich warunkach. Tabletki wczesnoporonne zapewniają powodzenie w przerywaniu niechcianej ciąży
aż w 99 % przypadków. Jest to obecnie najskuteczniejsza metoda na usunięcie ciąży, którą można wykonać samodzielnie.

WYSYLKA 24H POBRANIE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI
100% dyskrecji!

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%

1 zestaw do 7 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 12 tabletek oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)

koszt: 300zL

2.zestaw do 12 TYGODNIA Lek ARTHROTEC 16ta Misoprost 200 oraz tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone) 500zl

kazdy z zestaw zawiera ulotke (instrukcje ) jak postepowac krok po kroku
oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt telefoniczny odpowiem na wszelkie pytania


KONTAKT

516.664.868

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Złodzieje zarabiają coraz mniej bo informacje o ich przekrętach idą w świat  :Wink: 
Wzmagają swoja aktywność w sieci bo zyski z oszustw się kurczą. Coraz więcej osób czyta informację o ich złodziejskich sztuczkach.
Nie dajcie się nabierać !
Oszustka, która mnie naciągnęła tez wysłała mi zdjęcia tabletek z aktualną datą i moim imieniem. Co z tego skoro w przesyłce była aspiryna. Byłam głupia i straciłam 300 zł. Paczkę odebrałam w paczkomacie oczywiście bez możliwości sprawdzenia zawartości.

Pamiętajcie, że *żadna* karteczka przy tabletkach nie gwarantuje, że otrzymacie to, za co płacicie.

Nigdy *nie zgadzajcie* się *na przedpłatę* ani *żadną zaliczkę*. Jeżeli już to wysyłka wyłącznie Pocztą polską koniecznie z opcją *sprawdzenia zawartości* i płatność przy odbiorze.
Leki mają być koniecznie w *oryginalnych* blistrach z aktualną datą. Jeżeli cokolwiek wzbudzi Twoje wątpliwości, *nie odbieraj przesyłki* po jej sprawdzeniu. *Niech złodzieje płacą* za nieodebrane paczki - przestanie im się kalkulować naciąganie ludzi.

-Basia-

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany



----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

OSZUSTWO „NA PACZKĘ” – znane oszustwo, o którym można przeczytać w Internecie, polega na tym, że obiecuje się wysłanie paczki za pobraniem i faktycznie przychodzi paczka, ale w środku jest w najlepszym wypadku APAP za 5 zł, albo inna bezużyteczna rzecz. OSZUST wam powie, że można sprawdzić zawartość przesyłki, żeby zyskać zaufanie, bo wie, że przecież nikt nie będzie sprawdzał takich rzeczy przy kurierze. Szansa, że ktoś sprawdzi taką paczkę, jest tak mała, że OSZUSTOM i tak się opłaca wysłać taką paczkę z jakimś śmieciem w środku, bo znaczna większość ludzi zapłaci i nie sprawdzi przesyłki. Jeśli zapłacicie kurierowi przy odbiorze przesyłki, lub przelewem wyślecie pieniądze, to już ich nigdy nie zobaczycie. Uwaga – Oni CIĄGLE ZMIENIAJĄ NUMER TELEFONU I NAZWĘ OGŁASZAJĄCEGO, ale to są dokładnie ci sami ludzie. W tych ogłoszeniach można wpisać dosłownie wszystko włącznie z za każdym razem inną nazwą ogłaszającego się, co sprawia wrażenie, że masa ludzi sprzedaje te produkty, ale to jest dokładnie ta sama grupka oszustów, która żyje z tych ogłoszeń i nic innego nie robią tylko dodają nowe pod innymi nazwami użytkowników. Porównajcie sobie ogłoszenia i zobaczycie, że jedna i ta sama treść jest wystawiana pod innymi nazwami użytkowników. Nie dajcie się oszukać przez zdjęcia umieszczane w ogłoszeniach, bo jest to banalnie łatwa robota w fotoshopie.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TABLETKI PORONNE tel 510.206.778
w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA

      tel 510.206.778

    Zaszłaś w niechcianą ciążę?
    Nie jesteś gotowa na bycie matką?
    Tak jak w innych krajach Unii Europejskiej możesz dokonać wyboru !
    Tabletki wczesnoporonne Misoprostol i Mifepriston pomogą w bezpieczny sposób przywrócić cykl miesiączkowy.
    Do przeprowadzenia zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna (najskuteczniejsza i najbezpieczniejsza metodę aborcji ) Misoprostol + Mifepristone (RU-486)
    Zestawy który oferuje posiadają najwyższe stężenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stężenie które umożliwi wydalenie płodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

        tel 510.206.778


    1 ZESTAW  LEKOW DO 7 TYGODNIA
    ?ARTHROTEC 12 tab PLUS tabletka Ru

    2 NAJSKUJTECZNIEJSZY ZESTAW LEKOW DO 12 TYGODNIA CIĄŻY
   MAKSYMALNA DAWKA LEKU 12 tabletek Misoprostol tabletka Ru486 (mifepristone)
    koszt: 500 ZŁ¸skutecznosc 95%  stosowane w klinikach aborcyjnych


    WYSYŁKA TYLKO ZE Z SPRAWDZENIEM ZAWARTOSCI PRZED ZAPŁATĄ
    Jeśli nie możesz sprawdzić zawartości przed zapłatą to nie odbieraj przesyłki PONIEWAZ ZOSTANIESZ OSZUKANA / NY
    Wysyłamy natychmiastowo po zamówieniu POCZTĄ POLSKĄ


    Jeśli zależy Ci na dyskrecji to przesyłka może być dostarczona na dowolny Urząd Pocztowy zamiast do domu (nikt z domowników nie wie ze coś zamawiasz )

    Na życzenie możemy zrobić zdjęcie dowolnego zestawu z twoim nr tel. lub dowolnym napisem i taki zestaw otrzymasz !!

    Jak zamówiĆ
   w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABORCJA 510.206.778

----------


## nie_daj_sie_nabrac

Dziewczyny nie dajcie się nabierać. Jeżeli już decydujesz się na zakup z ogłoszenia internetowego,
pamiętajcie:
1. żadnej przedpłaty, nawet na koszty przesyłki
2. paczka wyłącznie *za pobraniem*
3. wysyłka wyłącznie pocztą polską ze *sprawdzeniem zawartości* przy odbiorze
4. sprawdź w google jak powinno wyglądać *oryginalne opakowanie* tabletek które zamawiasz
5. jeżeli opakowanie jest *nieoryginalne*, wygląd blistrów wzbudza Twoje wątpliwość, brak daty ważności, tabletki przyszły w *woreczku strunowym* - NIE ODBIERAJ PACZKI. Niech złodzieje płacą na wysyłkę i zwrot.

-Basia

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Baśka z uczciwych sprzedawców robi oszustów.Tak zwalcza konkurencję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Baśka z uczciwych sprzedawców robi oszustów.Tak nieuczciwie zwalcza konkurencję

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Sprzedam arthrotec. Kontakt Kosmetykiorg@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Baśka z uczciwych sprzedawców robi oszustów.Tak nie uczciwie zwalcza konkurencję

----------


## Młody Cezar

Kontakt Laxty2@gmail.com

Otrzymasz 1 tabletkę mifepristone i 8 tabletek misoprostolu. Za pomocą owych tabletek można przerwać ciąże nawet do 15 tygodnia!!!

Nie zakupuj tabletek jeśli:

Ktoś zmusza cię do aborcji.

Jesteś w ciąży dłużej niż 15 tygodni.

Masz alergię na mifepristone lub misoprostol.

Masz założoną spiralę (wkładkę wewnątrzmaciczną) – powinna ona być usunięta zanim zaczniesz zażywać lekarstwa.

Chorujesz na przewlekłą niewydolność nadnerczy lub niewydolność wątroby, zaburzenia krwotoczne, porfirię.

Jesteś w ciąży pozamacicznej (ciąża rozwija się poza macicą).

Nie jesteś w stanie dotrzeć do szpitala lub do lekarza w ciągu 2 godzin.

Jesteś sama. Powinnaś poprosić partnera lub bliską ci osobę, aby byli przy tobie podczas zażywania tabletek.

2. Jak zażyć lekarstwa

Otrzymasz 1 tabletkę mifepristone i 8 tabletek misoprostolu.

Do przerwania ciąży używa się 1 tabletki mifepristonu i 4 tabletek misoprostolu.



- Połknij 1 tabletkę mifepristone.

- Po 24 godzinach umieść 4 tabletki Misoprostolu w jamie policzkowej, między policzkiem a dolnym dziąsłem, 2 po każdej stronie. Prawidłowe zażycie misoprostolu możesz zobaczyć na zdjęciu tutaj. Lepiej jest nie pić i nie jeść niczego w ciągu tych 30 minut, aby nie ryzykować przypadkowego połknięcia tabletek. Możesz połykać ślinę. Po 30 minutach możesz połknąć pozostałości tabletek.



Po 24 godzinach, jeśli nie pojawiło się krwawienie lub było one znacznie słabsze niż normalna miesiączka, zaleca się użycie dodatkowej dawki 4 tabletek misoprostolu (w ten sam sposób jak porzednio – rozpuszczając je między dziąsłem a policzkiem). Gdyby gdyby stało się tak w twoim przypadku, prosimy bądź w kontakcie, pomożemy ci ocenić sytuację.


Kontakt Laxty2@gmail.com

zapraszam do kontaktu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie. Posiadamy w swojej ofercie tabletki które pozwolą przejść pełna i bezpieczna kuracje dyskretnie w domu, Nasze leki są w pełni orginalne w orginalnych blistrach aptecznych. Orginalnośc jest gwarancja Twojego bezpieczenstwa jak rowniez gwarantuje powodzenie zabieegu.  Jestesmy do Twojej dyspozycji 7 dni w tygodniu i służymy fachowym wsparciem
Kontakt 512 204 076 Justyna
[/URL]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam bardzo skuteczne tabletki o nazwie Arthrotec zarowno w postaci 50mg  jak i mocniejsze 75mg.
Leki sa orginalne w orginalnych blistrach i opakowaniach.
Leki zawieraja popularna subskancje o nazwie Misoprostol  za posrednictwem ktorej wywołujemy reakcje wydalenia 
zarodka bez zadnych skutkow ubocznych dla zdrowia kobiety . 
Mam bogate doswiadczenie w temace  i chetnie podzielie sie wiedza i pomoca w tym zakresie. Kontakt 502-427-780
Ps. Dziewczyny uważajcie na plage oszustow ktorzy żerują na Waszej trudnej sytuacji. 
Zawsze proscie o autentyczne zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje.[/URL]

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam bardzo skuteczne tabletki o nazwie Arthrotec zarowno w postaci 50mg  jak i mocniejsze 75mg.
> Leki sa orginalne w orginalnych blistrach i opakowaniach.
> Leki zawieraja popularna subskancje o nazwie Misoprostol  za posrednictwem ktorej wywołujemy reakcje wydalenia 
> zarodka bez zadnych skutkow ubocznych dla zdrowia kobiety . 
> Mam bogate doswiadczenie w temace  i chetnie podzielie sie wiedza i pomoca w tym zakresie. Kontakt 502-427-780
> Ps. Dziewczyny uważajcie na plage oszustow ktorzy żerują na Waszej trudnej sytuacji. 
> Zawsze proscie o autentyczne zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje.[/URL]


Oszustka nie polecam !

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> posiadam bardzo skuteczne tabletki o nazwie arthrotec zarowno w postaci 50mg  jak i mocniejsze 75mg.
> Leki sa orginalne w orginalnych blistrach i opakowaniach.
> Leki zawieraja popularna subskancje o nazwie misoprostol  za posrednictwem ktorej wywołujemy reakcje wydalenia 
> zarodka bez zadnych skutkow ubocznych dla zdrowia kobiety . 
> Mam bogate doswiadczenie w temace  i chetnie podzielie sie wiedza i pomoca w tym zakresie. Kontakt 502-427-780
> ps. Dziewczyny uważajcie na plage oszustow ktorzy żerują na waszej trudnej sytuacji. 
> Zawsze proscie o autentyczne zdjecie tego co ktos wam oferuje.[/url]


tu znalazłam prawdziwa pomoc i to jedyni uczciwi sprzedawcy na tym forum reszta to sami oszusci

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Posiadam tabletki poronne cytotec czysty misoprostol Jeżeli pojawił się nieoczekiwany problem napisz pomogę cena zestawu 450 zł
Asnaghena@gmail.com

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Wam oferuje skuteczne i bezpieczne tabletki wczesnoporonne do dyskretnej kuracji domowej. Leki sprowadzamy z holenderskiej kliniki aborcyjnej co daje poczucie bezpieczenstwa oraz daje gwarancje skuteczności. Nasze zestawy skladaja sie z 12+1 czyli (misoprostolum 75mg +1 Mifenaprostine) Wszystko jest orginalnie zapakowane w orginalne blistra apteczne.  Preferowany odbior osobisty jak rownież realizujemy wysyłki. Wiecej informacji pod numerem  512-204-079.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam serdecznie, jesteśmy organizacją pomagająca wyjść kobietom z sytuacji niechcianej ciąży. Kobiety często zmagają się z krytyką oraz odrzuceniem chcąc podjąć taką decyzję. Gwarantujemy dyskrecję, pomoc psychologa w razie potrzeby oraz stały kontakt i wsparcie konsultanta podczas wykonywania kuracji. W sprzedaży posiadamy trzy zestawy : Arthrotec, Cytotec, Mifepristone+Mizoprostol. Zestawy skuteczne nawet do 12 tygodnia ciąży
Zapraszamy do kontaktu : kobietyrazem@op.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Dzień dobry sprzedaje Arthrotec i mifepriston(Ru)
Kenta90kie@op.pl, dostawa do 2dni

..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ..................................................  ...............................

----------


## pomoc.leki

Tabletki Poronne

Najskuteczniejszy zestaw poronny Mifepriston i Mizoprostol


w celu zamówienia zestawu Prosimy o wysłanie  SMS o treśći TABLETKI pod numer

519.649.691



Oryginalne i skuteczne tabletki poronne.
Fabrycznie zapakowane.

wysyłka pobraniowa z sprawdzeniem zawartośći czyli można otworzyć paczke przed 
zapłatą i wszystko dodładnie sprawdzić

Tylko u nas otrzymasz oryginalne zestawy do samodzielnego przerwania ciąży
oraz stały kontakt z lekarzem podczas kuracji.

Pigułki wczesnoporonne gwarantują powodzenie w przerywaniu ciąży w 99% przypadków.
Tabletki na usunięcie ciąży, zarówno Misoprostol jak i Mifepristone



Oferujemy najskuteczniejszy zestaw leków do 12 TYG. ciazy w cenie 450zł



w celu zamówienia zestawu Prosimy o wysłanie  SMS o treśći TABLETKI pod numer

519.649.691

Tylko u nas kupisz oryginalne leki poronne i zestawy tabletek aborcyjnych. Pomożemy Ci bezpiecznie przeprowadzić aborcje w domu!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Asdfghjklp

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

BEZPIECZNE I SKUTECZNE TYLKO U NAS !!!
PONAD 8LAT DOŚWIADCZENIA !!!
OFERUJEMY NIEUSTANNĄ POMOC !!!

FABRYCZNIE ZAPAKOWANE
SPRAWDZENIE ZAWARTOSCI

w sprawie zamowienia prosze sms o tresci ABO_RCJA gdybym nie odbieral lub linia byla by zajeta oddzwonie do 5 minut

TABLETKI POR_ONNE
Kontakt TYLKO I WYŁACZNIE

SMS ABOR_CJA 

 tel 519.649.881

KAŻDYM KLIENTEM ZAJMUJEMY SIĘ INDYWIDUALNIE - Starannie tłumaczymy przebieg kuracji oraz jesteśmy do dyspozycji w razie jakichkolwiek pytań

Zestawy ktory oferuje posiadaja najwyzsze stezenie substancji poronnej w tabletce. Jest to jedyne stezenie ktore umozliwi wydalenie plodu i samoistne oczyszczenie macicy.

Lek stosowany jest w klinikach, w krajach w ktorych abor_cja jest legalna i stosowany jest w celu wykonania zabiegu metoda farmakologiczna. Z tego wzgledu jego skutecznosc siega 97-99% i mozna go stosowac do 12 tyg ciazy.

NAJWYŻSZA SKUTECZNOŚĆ- 97%


1.ZESTAW LEKOW DO 7 TYG (mifepristonee.)

koszt: 300zł




2. ZESTAW LEKOW DO 12 TYG Misoprost. 200 oraz tabletka Ruu486 (mifepristonee.) 
500zl


oczywiscie jest mozliwy staly kontakt SMS odpowiem na wszelkie pytania




Mifepristonee (RuU-4836) ; przeciwdziała produkcji progesteronu, czyli hormonu wytwarzanego przez komórki ciałka żółtego, który odpowiedzialny jest za utrzymanie ciąży, powoduje odklejenie się zapłodnionego jajeczka od ściany macicy.
Mizoprostoll - powoduje skurcze macicy, które powodują wydalenie tkanki ciążowej z organizmu.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam pomogę kobiecie gwarantuje dyskrecję napisz na priv zosiafranek@adres.pl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

> Posiadam bardzo skuteczne tabletki wczesnooporonnn o nazwie Arthoteecc  w postaci 50mg.
> Leki sa orginalne w orginalnych blistrach i opakowaniach, posiadam paragon zakupu
>  Jest to jedyny srodek wywołujacy reakcje wydalenia zarodka bez zadnych skutkow ubocznych dla zdrowia kobiety . 
> Mamy doswiadczenie w temace aborcyji bo sama stosowałam ten lek z powodzeniem bedac w 9 tygodniu ciaży wiec podziele sie wiedza i pomoca w tym zakresie. Kontakt 502-427-780
> Ps. Możliwa wysylka na terenie kraju jak i mozna odebrac sobie osobiscie na terenie sląska.


Witam. Dziewczyny jesli szukacie pomocy to polecam ten numer 502-427-780 ja od tej pani odbierałam osobiscie tabletki na slasku.  Pani bardzo rzeczowa i merytoryczna udzieliła mi instrukcji stosowania tego leku i zabieg zakonczył sie sukcesem.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Odsprzedam tabletki wczesnoporonne ktore kiedys sama stosowałam beda w 9 tyg. ciąży i ktore bardzo mi pomogły. Jesli jest jakas kobieta w trudnej sytuacji ktora potrzebuje pomocy to chetnie odsprzedam tabletki, podziele sie doswiadczeniem z mojego udanego zabiegu a jesli potrzebujesz wsparcia to przeprowadze Cie przez cała kuracje tak aby wszystko sie udało. Kontakt 512-204-079

----------

